# New root method for stock 2.3.4 (621/622) found (Droid2, R2D2)



## phifc

This is for original Droid2 and Droid R2D2_. _If you have issues booting after root, check the end of this post.

I've been working on root for a few days after having to flash stock 621. I've tested this with my R2D2 running 621.

7/25/2012 - Thanks to *beh* for putting together an EzSBF cd for this! Just burn, boot from CD and follow the directions. It can flash to the stock 621 update for those that want the stock Gingerbread image, then gives you the option to root if you like. You can also create a bootable USB stick with the iso using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

Droid 2 621 EzSBF with root option
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The MD5 is[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]e50bc7914c4852ca32e9f08f7744c056[/background]

The instructions below work, but beh's EzSBF is far superior. 

If you want to use CyanogenMod 7.2 after root with this method check this post.

Windows (Easy way)
Install Motorola drivers and RDS Lite if you don't already have them installed.
Get RootDroid2update.7z (md5 sum FCB9D5BC5225894CA66A9729E3FFD1C5), extract folder, run RootDroid2.bat and follow the instructions.
You'll have to flash the phone as part of the process.

Linux (Easy way)
You'll need adb and sbf_flash.
1) Download the RootDroid2update file (md5 sum FCB9D5BC5225894CA66A9729E3FFD1C5), extract it wherever you like.
2) Using adb enter "adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5"
3) Flash using sbf file in download, wait for full boot.
4) Reboot again.
5) "adb shell" should be root, you can now install the root utils from the zip

Linux (Long way)
What you need: Stock SBF (thanks to droid-developers.org), custom preinstall.img (md5 sum 02A7EB41DF2622974912E8D143295E9F), adb (from android sdk), and sbf_flash

1) Enable USB debugging on your phone and send this adb command:

adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5

2) Unpack the custom preinstall file, then reboot your phone into flash mode by holding the up arrow on the keypad. Then send the custom SBF file with sbf_flash:
sbf_flash -r --preinstall preinstall.img <stock sbf filename>

(For example, I used 1FF-p2a_droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DR4-51-120117-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf so the command is "sbf_flash -r --preinstall preinstall.img 1FF-p2a_droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DR4-51-120117-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf")

3) Wait for phone to boot after flashing, then reboot again one final time.
4) "adb shell" should give you a root prompt (# instead of $)

5)Send superuser utils from http://androidsu.com/superuser/

adb shell mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/system /system
adb push su /system/bin/su
adb shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/su

adb push Superuser.apk /system/app/Superuser.apk
adb shell chmod 644 /system/app/Superuser.apk
adb shell mount -o remount,ro /dev/block/system /system

Thanks to Dan Rosenberg (djrbliss) and those that helped him research http://vulnfactory.o...ng-the-droid-3/ for ideas 

*Important*
If you are having issues booting, you may need to remove the exploit files and clear the cache, as reported by Morlok8k.



Morlok8k said:


> Literary almost every other reboot was failing...
> 
> so i went into terminal emulator (this could also be done in adb shell, i guess)
> 
> i did the following:
> 
> su
> rm /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
> rm /system/preinstall/md5/magic.md5
> rm /system/preinstall/app/magic
> 
> then i went into clockworkmod recovery and cleared the cache. (not data and cache, just cache)
> 
> I have rebooted many times since doing the above (i did each one with some reboots in between, just to see which step fixed it), but clearing the cache after removing the hack has seemed to fix my issue.
> 
> I don't know how other devices are handling your hack but my Droid 2 Global needed the hack cleaned up to restore stability. It works though! very clever.


----------



## supercutetom

Yo, I just got hard so it doesn't matter if this works or not. If it does I shall achieve climax.

However Linux acts quirky on my laptop due to its integrated graphics card. So I'll have to hold out for a windows fix. Humbug.


----------



## phifc

Added Windows files. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## bikedude880

My only question is: what makes that preinstall image special?

Grats!


----------



## phifc

Well there's an exploit in loadpreinstall.sh. It compares md5 sum files of preinstalled apps and if they're different, copies the md5 to the local cache. The preinstall just has an empty file in app/ so it will parse the md5 for it. Instead of an md5 sum, it contains a local.prop that allows adb root shell. So the system thinks it's copying the md5sum to the cache when it bounces off the symlink and overwrites the /data/local.prop, giving adb root on next reboot. You can modify CG66 without the phone barfing on startup.


----------



## supercutetom

Ok so fuck it I'll give this a whirl. I'm just letting my battery charge up.

Quick question... Flashing .621 over my .622 will work right? Assuming, yes, since Droid 2 SBF's always worked on the R2D2.


----------



## bikedude880

phifc said:


> Well there's an exploit in loadpreinstall.sh. It compares md5 sum files of preinstalled apps and if they're different, copies the md5 to the local cache. The preinstall just has an empty file in app/ so it will parse the md5 for it. Instead of an md5 sum, it contains a local.prop that allows adb root shell. So the system thinks it's copying the md5sum to the cache when it bounces off the symlink and overwrites the /data/local.prop, giving adb root on next reboot. You can modify CG66 without the phone barfing on startup.


What an interesting method... not unlike other root tools, except in how it's delivered.


----------



## phifc

supercutetom said:


> Ok so fuck it I'll give this a whirl. I'm just letting my battery charge up.
> 
> Quick question... Flashing .621 over my .622 will work right? Assuming, yes, since Droid 2 SBF's always worked on the R2D2.


I just tried and it worked, other than an error message saying it couldn't load the Best of R2D2. I also use a Droid R2D2 =)


----------



## supercutetom

Cool cool, I'm almost about to give it a go. Battery is almost done.

Few more questions...
-We can flash ROM's back over this, right? I'm rooting it regardless just to give Moto the finger.
-Should I use the Full Droid 2 SBF first since I have an R2D2 or is using the one mentioned in your little tutorial good?
(I just don't wanna hose my phone)


----------



## slogar25

This is awsome!!!!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phifc

Sure can, the only reason a SBF flash is needed is to add two files to part of the file system that is not normally writable. Flashing the whole phone for 2 files (1 empty, the other 10 lines of text) is a bit silly, but a limitation of RDS Lite.


----------



## supercutetom

So I can flash the Droid2-2.3.4 SBF and I'll be all set to start the rooting process? Badass.


----------



## sanoblue

anyone tested on Droid 2 R2D2? DLing now


----------



## whydothis1000

Worked for me. Thank you for taking the time to do this, very much appreciated!
Just dial *228 to reprogram your phone when complete.


----------



## tgwoh

Did this last night and worked perfectly!

Thank you so much for providing me the means get rid of that atrocious Motorola Gingerbread ROM. This really does deserve some extra praise since so many had tried and failed to get a consistant root method.

So thanks again!!


----------



## Chaos2092

Wait, so a rooting method so we can flash custom recovery and get off of this stock ROM?

Oh goodness, PLEASE, I hope that this method tweaked a bit will work for the Global because I haven't had the balls to try and brick and unbrick my phone in order to finally try and get off of stock again...


----------



## bikedude880

Chaos2092 said:


> Wait, so a rooting method so we can flash custom recovery and get off of this stock ROM?
> 
> Oh goodness, PLEASE, I hope that this method tweaked a bit will work for the Global because I haven't had the balls to try and brick and unbrick my phone in order to finally try and get off of stock again...


You can't brick a Moto phone... It's near impossible. And according to how it works, you /should/ be trying it as it's non-destructive.


----------



## phifc

Chaos2092 said:


> Wait, so a rooting method so we can flash custom recovery and get off of this stock ROM?
> 
> Oh goodness, PLEASE, I hope that this method tweaked a bit will work for the Global because I haven't had the balls to try and brick and unbrick my phone in order to finally try and get off of stock again...


_In theory_ this should work on the D2 Global. The 629 sbf seems to have the same vulnerability, but I don't have a D2G to test it on. You'd need linux and have to use the long method. I just don't know if the exploit would run or if the preinstall code group is verified on boot (it probably isn't, which is good for us.)


----------



## joeblow789

So, help an idiot grasp what all this means. Does this simply allow folks to run kicking & screaming as fast as possible away from .621/622, or does this also allow folks to keep the new features of .621/622 like the "Wireless Alerting System" & still flash custom ROMs? I'm guessing the second point is possible, but only if devs purposely merge the new features into custom ROMs like Cyanogen or MIUI?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

The “new features” are included in the stock ROM and installing a custom ROM will of course kill these. It's not about merging, it's about developing these from scratch if they aren't in AOSP and are proprietary Blur enhancements.


----------



## slogar25

ok what if linux is not recognizing my phone in flash mode


----------



## xIronCrossx

Wow you are the best dude!!!!

This works flawlessly, I was kind of confused at first because I never stayed rooted without a custom ROM before, so I didn't know if anything actually worked. I figured out how to use the superuser a bit more, but am now using LiquidSmooth(ICS for Droid 2, I believe it's based off of CM9). This was almost easier than when I rooted pre .621.

Especially easy for Windows users.


----------



## phifc

slogar25, check if linux recognizing your phone by typing "lsusb" to list usb devices. There should be Motorola PCS or something similar listed. If it's there, you might need to su to root or put "sudo" in front of sbf_flash to run as root.


----------



## xIronCrossx

Oh by the way, this might be an issue with my laptop(not sure which version of XP it is running) but I couldn't download the MotoHelp. It told me insufficient permissions when it tried to safe it. No big deal since your Droid 2 should automatically install it when you connect it as a "USB mass storage".


----------



## slogar25

You know what my phone goes into the bootloader. Could this be why? When adb devices in this mode it does not show. Actually not sure whats going on. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## slogar25

lsusb I meant sorry


----------



## joeblow789

Been reading up on this Wireless Emergency Alert stuff introduced in .621, and it seems to only require an app to decipher & process these alerts. (Well, it requires a special hardware chip as well, but apparently that's been built in to most cell phones for years.) Anyway, I went ahead & installed this app since they seem to be a Verizon MVNO, not sure if that matters, though. Supposedly, a test is scheduled for the 3[sup]rd[/sup] Wednesday of each month at 1:00pm ET, so we'll see if I get one. Apparently, lots of folks (myself included) have been getting these CMAS messages, but without the proper app they just appear as nonsense text messages.

It would be nice though, for someone to pull the official Verizon CMAS "Emergency Alerts" app off their .621/622 ROM & deodex it for everyone to use, as I suspect it's not blur dependent. I found an archive of the files from a DX, but I'm not smart enough to deodex stuff.


----------



## PhantomGamers

Worked for me, thanks!


----------



## slogar25

alright what am I missing I got linux to recognize my phone in flash mode but now it is telling me permission denied for the ln-s command in adb


----------



## phifc

It might not work on that phone then







"adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5" without quotes. I sent you a PM, it might be easier to go back and forth through that or AIM and not clutter up this thread.

Phantom, did you root a D2 or D2 global?


----------



## dudemansir

I can't even begin to describe how freakin excited I am! Droid 2 is borderline useless unrooted. This is the first time I've been stock in 2 years and it is just appalling how slow it is.

So after we flash the fixed 2.3.4 sbf... we can drop in bootstrap or romtoolbox and what not and get back to some tasty roms?


----------



## phifc

After the flashing that fixed sbf and the phone automatically reboots, you have to reboot 1 more time, but yes


----------



## themib

phifc said:


> It might not work on that phone then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5" without quotes. I sent you a PM, it might be easier to go back and forth through that or AIM and not clutter up this thread.
> 
> Phantom, did you root a D2 or D2 global?


just start a D2G thread and move link there


----------



## kilogauss

When I execute
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I get[/background]
link failed File exists
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Any thoughts on what to do? [/background]


----------



## phifc

Hm. First do "adb shell cat /data/local.prop" if it has "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1", reboot and "adb shell" should give you a root prompt #. Otherwise flash the fixed sbf, then reboot again after phone automatically boots from the flash process. It's important that the phone comes up fully after you flash the sbf before rebooting again. What model phone?

You might just need to remove the link and recreate it just in case it points to the wrong place
"adb shell rm /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5"
"ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5"
Then flash if you haven't, but reboot again


----------



## kilogauss

phifc said:


> Hm. First do "adb shell cat /data/local.prop" if it has "ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1", reboot and "adb shell" should give you a root prompt #. Otherwise flash the fixed sbf, then reboot again after phone automatically boots from the flash process. It's important that the phone comes up fully after you flash the sbf before rebooting again. What model phone?
> 
> You might just need to remove the link and recreate it just in case it points to the wrong place
> "adb shell rm /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5"
> "ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5"
> Then flash if you haven't, but reboot again


I didn't realize it required the additional reboot. It did have "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1" I rebooted, and it sat at the Motorola logo. I connect with adb and had root shell! I then applied the su package, following the steps in the .bat file. Rebooted again and it's working great now. Thank you so much for putting this together! The phone is a Droid2 A955.[/background]


----------



## playajames

Hey guys I'm pretty noob when it comes to this kind of stuff. I'm having some trouble flashing my DROID2 on .621. I attached a screenshot of the error I'm receiving in RSD. Anyone have any ideas on what the problem could be. I tried this earlier and got further only to receive a different error when RSD statas was at "...RAM Downloading....."


----------



## themib

could simply be a corrupt file, try re downloading

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## playajames

Hmm, I re-downloaded the file and still got the same error. Its weird, before I got past that part and was at the "Downloading RAM Files"(it was something like that) stage.

Thanks for the awesome reply time btw!


----------



## phifc

Even with the big FAIL "Error verifying Code Group 66 checksums" the phone will boot fine. Code group 66 is modified with files that make the exploit work. If you rebooted the phone after getting the error you likely have root


----------



## playajames

RSD rebooted the phone and gave another error(attached). And I also did a reboot after phone fired up normally. I still don't have root access according to Root Check app.


----------



## phifc

That's new to me.. The md5 sums for the downloaded files should be
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]F9E9B920B83EC1837F3E520812A84D76 [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]RootDroid2.7z [/background]
308734B3863A36937401FDC3AB661904 [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]A955.2.3.4.fixed.sbf[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Sorry to ask but are you sure it's not a Droid 2 Global? Take out your battery and look for Model: It should be A955 or A957 for this method. If you can get a shell via "adb shell" at a command prompt and list the output of "cat /data/local.prop", "ls /data/preinstall_md5/", "ls /preinstall/app/", and "ls /preinstall/md5/" it would be helpful. The only other idea I have without getting further info is try a factory reset from the recovery menu and flash again. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Sorry your root is going so craptastic. [/background]


----------



## xIronCrossx

playajames said:


> RSD rebooted the phone and gave another error(attached). And I also did a reboot after phone fired up normally. I still don't have root access according to Root Check app.


After it said "FAIL" for me, I disconnected it from RSD Lite, pressed a key and I think it rebooted it automatically(The root program, not RSD Lite).
You don't need to let RSD Lite reboot the phone for you I think.


----------



## freddy4play

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but will this work on a Droid x system 4.5.621 mb810? Thanks in advance. I have rooted a bunch of droid x's when it was simple, but most of the talk now is above my head, although I think I could handle this.


----------



## AcridGosling

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/6838/rootproblem.jpg

Any thoughts? This method appears to have something to do with preinstall_md5/magic.md5, but there appears to be a problem on my phone. It flashed until I got the CodeGroup 66 error, but the phone did not restart. The instructions say to wait until "phone has fully rebooted", but when rebooting my phone it states "Code Corrupt".

Thoughts?


----------



## phifc

AcridGosling said:


> http://img4.imagesha...rootproblem.jpg
> 
> Any thoughts? This method appears to have something to do with preinstall_md5/magic.md5, but there appears to be a problem on my phone. It flashed until I got the CodeGroup 66 error, but the phone did not restart. The instructions say to wait until "phone has fully rebooted", but when rebooting my phone it states "Code Corrupt".
> 
> Thoughts?


It sounds like something other than code group 66 didn't flash correctly. The "rm failed" is ok, I just put it there in case a file is there instead of the link. As long as the "Creating link." step doesn't error, it's ok. As for "code corrupt" it sounds like something didn't flash correctly. Make sure the md5 sums match what is listed above to make sure the downloaded files aren't corrupted.


----------



## playajames

Ok maybe its just the fresh morning air but today it worked. Maybe it had to do with the fact that before I was just trying to flash the phone without running RootDroid2.bat. I ran it followed the very easy steps did the flash when it told me too still got a fail but it went way further into the flashing process and the script rebooted phone twice and I'm rooted. Thanks for everything!


----------



## AcridGosling

phifc said:


> It sounds like something other than code group 66 didn't flash correctly. The "rm failed" is ok, I just put it there in case a file is there instead of the link. As long as the "Creating link." step doesn't error, it's ok. As for "code corrupt" it sounds like something didn't flash correctly. Make sure the md5 sums match what is listed above to make sure the downloaded files aren't corrupted.


I redownloaded again and will check the checsums when I get home, I'm at work 

Here is a step-by-step overview of what I did, it probably something I did.

It began without a hitch, SBF process began smoothly. I received the checksum failure in CG 66 and RSD Lite states

"Failed Flashing Process. Interface AP-OS: Error verifying Code Group66 checksums. File 0x1E90. Phone 0xD615 (0x4007031)"

As the root program states,

"RSD Lite may report checksum failure in CG66. This is ok, as it has been altered."

It then says "press any key to continue"

When I hit the enter key it gives me

"Error: device not found. Press a key when finished flashing A955.2.3.4.fixed.sbf and phone has fully booted."

My phone display reads

"SW UPDATE
IN PROGRESS..."

Here's the problem, my phone does not reboot, ot just sits there, and if I manually restart my phone by removing the battery, it goes into the bootloader automatically, where I get the "code corrupt message"

Could it be an rsd lite issue because the phone is not rebooting? Could it be a I'm impatient and need to give it more than a minute to reboot issue?

I think that when RSD lite hits the checksum error, it just stops writing the data to the phone, causing it to be an incomplete flash. If a video would help, I could make a quick video showing the process...... let me know how I can assist, whatever doesn't work, I can just reflash the stock again.

Sent from my DROID2 OTA updated .621, non-rooted 2.3.4







R.I.P. root access.


----------



## phifc

RSD Lite doesn't verify the checksum until after it's flashed to the phone, so that shouldn't be a problem. I fixed the checksum error since it will make the process a bit smoother (not yet ready). The exact same thing happened to me while testing the new checksum fixed sbf. RDS Lite was stuck at 99%, phone stuck on "SW Update in progress.." and I had to remove the battery. Then got "Code Corrupt" bootloader screen once I put the battery back. I flashed with RDS Lite again from that screen and the phone rebooted at the end of flashing, but RDS still said failed, but 100% executed. I hate flashing with RDS Lite because it can be somewhat flaky.


----------



## supercutetom

Maybe someone could help us create an EZSBF method that can do both SBF flashes and take care of the rest as well? I'm just brainstorming.


----------



## The Odom Project

To people that are getting the error 66, and when they pull the battery it tells them they need to program: after RSD throws up the error, it took several minutes for me before the phone rebooted itself.


----------



## AcridGosling

phifc said:


> RSD Lite doesn't verify the checksum until after it's flashed to the phone, so that shouldn't be a problem. I fixed the checksum error since it will make the process a bit smoother (not yet ready). The exact same thing happened to me while testing the new checksum fixed sbf. RDS Lite was stuck at 99%, phone stuck on "SW Update in progress.." and I had to remove the battery. Then got "Code Corrupt" bootloader screen once I put the battery back. I flashed with RDS Lite again from that screen and the phone rebooted at the end of flashing, but RDS still said failed, but 100% executed. I hate flashing with RDS Lite because it can be somewhat flaky.


Rsd is only as flaky as a box of instant mashed potatoes! Lol. Perhaps if I try doing it a few more times it may go through, and I will try with a few different versions of rsd lite. If there's anything I can do help let me know. When I get it running, I plan on making a step by step howto video.

Sent from my DROID2 OTA updated .621, non-rooted 2.3.4







R.I.P. root access.


----------



## AcridGosling

The Odom Project said:


> To people that are getting the error 66, and when they pull the battery it tells them they need to program: after RSD throws up the error, it took several minutes for me before the phone rebooted itself.


Good to know, will be trying again tonight, this time, with a fully charged battery! Lol

Sent from my DROID2 OTA updated .621, non-rooted 2.3.4







R.I.P. root access.


----------



## freddy4play

So does anyone know if this will work on a droid x or not?


----------



## AcridGosling

freddy4play said:


> So does anyone know if this will work on a droid x or not?


My advice, try it fund out. Worst case scenario re-flash with stock. I use appmonster pro for app backup, and gobackup for sms/contacts backup.

Sent from my DROID2 OTA updated .621, non-rooted 2.3.4







R.I.P. root access.


----------



## phifc

Updated files to smooth things out a bit.



freddy4play said:


> So does anyone know if this will work on a droid x or not?


Do not flash with the windows/easy packages, it will likely soft-brick your droid x. If you're comfortable enough flashing using linux, the long method should work, just be sure to include the DroidX SBF instead of the Droid2.


----------



## AcridGosling

phifc said:


> Updated files to smooth things out a bit.


I tried with the new files. Got a strange message about the ram downloader, I attached a screenshot.









I remembered what you said about just restarting RSD Lite.

When I got that message, I simply selected start again without closing anything, and a popup window came up with an error, and my phone rebooted.

I continued the process anyway, and I appear to have root access.

Here's the weird thing. Normally when you flash an SBF, it wipes all data from phone, you need to reactivate it by calling *228. I have flashed several times, and this a golden rule. However after flashing these files, all data, SMS, apps were still there, and no re-activation was necessary.

I have tested several root apps, and I DO in fact have root access, but would still be willing to help you out phifc, just let me know what you need from me. I am indebted to you for breaking verizons grip on the droid 2. Thank you for helping me stick it to them.


----------



## themib

AcridGosling said:


> I tried with the new files. Got a strange message about the ram downloader, I attached a screenshot.
> 
> View attachment 28479
> 
> 
> I remembered what you said about just restarting RSD Lite.
> 
> When I got that message, I simply selected start again without closing anything, and a popup window came up with an error, and my phone rebooted.
> 
> I continued the process anyway, and I appear to have root access.
> 
> Here's the weird thing. Normally when you flash an SBF, it wipes all data from phone, you need to reactivate it by calling *228. I have flashed several times, and this a golden rule. However after flashing these files, all data, SMS, apps were still there, and no re-activation was necessary.
> 
> I have tested several root apps, and I DO in fact have root access, but would still be willing to help you out phifc, just let me know what you need from me. I am indebted to you for breaking verizons grip on the droid 2. Thank you for helping me stick it to them.


you only lose data if you wipe data, which is recommended, to prevent bootloops
sbf only flashes system files

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## AcridGosling

themib said:


> sbf only flashes system files


hmmm, you learn something new everyday, that's why im not a dev. Thanks for the info.


----------



## zeprck

I feel like I know just enough to be dangerous to myself.

I followed to the easy linux instructions (but using a mac), flashed the fixed sbf and rebooted twice with no problem. However, I still don't seem to have root as none of my root-only programs are able to gain root access. What am I missing?

This is on a Droid2.

Thanks.


----------



## phifc

zeprck said:


> I feel like I know just enough to be dangerous to myself.
> 
> I followed to the easy linux instructions (but using a mac), flashed the fixed sbf and rebooted twice with no problem. However, I still don't seem to have root as none of my root-only programs are able to gain root access. What am I missing?
> 
> This is on a Droid2.
> 
> Thanks.


The root utils probably need to be installed. Cd to wherever you unpacked the zip and enter:

adb shell mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/system /system
adb push su /system/bin/su
adb shell chown root.root /system/bin/su
adb shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
adb push Superuser.apk /system/app/Superuser.apk
adb shell chown root.root /system/app/Superuser.apk
adb shell chmod 644 /system/app/Superuser.apk
adb shell mount -o remount,ro /dev/block/system /system


----------



## joeblow789

supercutetom said:


> Maybe someone could help us create an EZSBF method that can do both SBF flashes and take care of the rest as well? I'm just brainstorming.


I let 1KDS know about it, but no idea if he has the time or motivation to redo his EZSBF. I'm certainly not smart enough to do it, but hopefully somebody else here will take up the challenge.


----------



## zeprck

phifc said:


> The root utils probably need to be installed. Cd to wherever you unpacked the zip and enter:
> 
> adb shell mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> adb push su /system/bin/su
> adb shell chown root.root /system/bin/su
> adb shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
> adb push Superuser.apk /system/app/Superuser.apk
> adb shell chown root.root /system/app/Superuser.apk
> adb shell chmod 644 /system/app/Superuser.apk
> adb shell mount -o remount,ro /dev/block/system /system


Exactly right. Much obliged.


----------



## supercutetom

joeblow789 said:


> I let 1KDS know about it, but no idea if he has the time or motivation to redo his EZSBF. I'm certainly not smart enough to do it, but hopefully somebody else here will take up the challenge.


Well that's progress! RSD lite just works so wonderfully not well.


----------



## Skyx10

Sorry for the dumb question but I'm new to this so...I got it rooted a I believe (have superuser). Now I can install custom roms on this or is there something I still need to do before hand?


----------



## Jabberwockish

Skyx10 said:


> Sorry for the dumb question but I'm new to this so...I got it rooted a I believe (have superuser). Now I can install custom roms on this or is there something I still need to do before hand?


You'll need to get ClockworkMod Recovery up and running first (it's what you'll use to flash other ROMs). The DROID Wiki has good instructions.


----------



## MissionImprobable

In case anyone else gets an error at the end of the FixedSBF flash, go ahead and continue. Seems to be something with RSD, but the flash is complete.


----------



## grampakevin

I've got root access on my d2 now!!
Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!!


----------



## zerzhul

Awesome to see devs working on oldies but goodies!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Morlok8k

phifc said:


> _In theory_ this should work on the D2 Global. The 629 sbf seems to have the same vulnerability, but I don't have a D2G to test it on. You'd need linux and have to use the long method. I just don't know if the exploit would run or if the preinstall code group is verified on boot (it probably isn't, which is good for us.)


so, hypothetically, if we did the long linux way, using the correct SBF's, we could do this to a D2G with .629?

Or, would a special D2G preinstall.img be needed?

you know, i might just try this...
I'll just do a temp unroot on my phone, and flash using sbf_flash to keep my unbandlocked radio...

(i'll wait a lil bit to see if anyone else answers this post though)


----------



## Jabberwockish

Morlok8k said:


> so, hypothetically, if we did the long linux way, using the correct SBF's, we could do this to a D2G with .629?
> 
> Or, would a special D2G preinstall.img be needed?


I took phifc's statement that "in theory it should work on D2G" to mean the preinstall.img file (combined with the appropriate SBF) should work for the D2G.

I won't be the one to test it, though, because I'm still running .608.


----------



## MissionImprobable

Morlok8k said:


> so, hypothetically, if we did the long linux way, using the correct SBF's, we could do this to a D2G with .629?
> 
> Or, would a special D2G preinstall.img be needed?
> 
> you know, i might just try this...
> I'll just do a temp unroot on my phone, and flash using sbf_flash to keep my unbandlocked radio...
> 
> (i'll wait a lil bit to see if anyone else answers this post though)


I don't know if I'd try this out just for hoots and toots. The old SBF will no longer work on your phone after you do this. Wouldn't work anymore for me anyway, which means there's no going back =p


----------



## Morlok8k

Jabberwockish said:


> I don't know if I'd try this out just for hoots and toots. The old SBF will no longer work on your phone after you do this. Wouldn't work anymore for me anyway, which means there's no going back =p


I'm already running a rooted D2G .629 with the TBH band unlock (the radio from 330).
are you saying i cant go back to 608 (i know this already), or i can't SBF back to stock 629 (i don't see why i couldn't)?


----------



## Morlok8k

Droid 2 Global:

Note: My D2G is already rooted, running .629, and has the TBH unbandlock installed, as per this page. I temp unrooted, and uninstalled the updates to my superuser program. (My phone then had 3.07 superuser package, and no su binary.)

I downloaded the D2G .629 sbf: http://sbf.droid-dev...rizon-US.sbf.gz
and extracted it.

I downloaded a different version number of Superuser (3.1.3) than i already had my phone. (I also temp-unrooted it, and uninstalled the superuser .apk updates so i had an older version than what i would be installing today.)

I followed the Linux (Long path) instructions...
the only thing i changed was step 2:

2) Unpack the custom preinstall file, then reboot your phone into flash mode by holding the up arrow on the keypad. Then send the custom SBF file with sbf_flash:

sbf_flash -r --preinstall preinstall.img 1FF-p3_droid2we_cdma_droid2we-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_D2GA-59-120117-test-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf

...

After completing all the steps:

it worked! I had the latest su binary and .apk installed. (and because i used sbf_flash instead of RSDlite, i again kept my "N_01.48.05R" baseband - my TBH unbandlocked radio)

so there you have it. verified on droid 2 global. (someone else might want to try it on a fully unrooted phone... but it should work.)

Edit: sometimes when booting it freezes at the Red M. I just do a battery pull, and restart it and it works. is this because it is doing the hack each time it boots? if so, how can i disable the hack now that i have root installed?


----------



## phifc

Thanks for testing and the writeup Morlok8k! I suspect this works for a lot of Motorola phones at the moment, though most have already rooted. 

Sorry I didn't respond sooner, but yes I did mean the D2 preinstall file. Stock, the preinstall area only contains Flash player and Need For Speed. It doesn't seem to have any critical system files. While testing, I flashed a preinstall image with exploit data only (shrunk to 10MB) and the phone worked fine.


----------



## Morlok8k

phifc said:


> Thanks for testing and the writeup Morlok8k! I suspect this works for a lot of Motorola phones at the moment, though most have already rooted.
> 
> Sorry I didn't respond sooner, but yes I did mean the D2 preinstall file. Stock, the preinstall area only contains Flash player and Need For Speed. It doesn't seem to have any critical system files. While testing, I flashed a preinstall image with exploit data only (shrunk to 10MB) and the phone worked fine.


any thoughts on why it now occasionally freezes on the Red M at boot? My thoughts are that because the hack loads at boot, and it loads at every boot - which can cause it to crash sometimes... idk... whats the easiest way of removing the hack once su is installed?

EDIT: I've done 5 reboots since installing su. 2 of them have failed - stuck on red M - and required a battery pull. (never had to do a single one before this)

EDIT 2:

Literary almost every other reboot was failing...

so i went into terminal emulator (this could also be done in adb shell, i guess)

i did the following:

su
rm /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
rm /system/preinstall/md5/magic.md5
rm /system/preinstall/app/magic

then i went into clockworkmod recovery and cleared the cache. (not data and cache, just cache)

I have rebooted many times since doing the above (i did each one with some reboots in between, just to see which step fixed it), but clearing the cache after removing the hack has seemed to fix my issue.

I don't know how other devices are handling your hack but my Droid 2 Global needed the hack cleaned up to restore stability. It works though! very clever.


----------



## jwagman1

hey guys im having an issue.

i have a droid 2 with .621

I ran the .bat, rebooted, and attempt the sbf. it goes all the way through verifying the checksums then i get this error:

"Failed flashing process. Interface BP: Checksum error in the RAM Downloader for Flash Bootloader. File: 0x13AD (0x702C)"

The phone says SW Update In progress..

so i pulled the battery and put back in and now it goes to the bootloader and says corrupt code

I tried the sbf 3 times and redownloaded all the files 3 times.

I dont know what to do........

EDIT: i was able to sbf back to the unrooted .621. then i tried the root process again but still got the error. should i do a full factory reset then try??

EDIT: I tried flashing the root sbf one more time, and this time i still got the error, but the phone rebooted and booted up ok. i installed voodoo rootkeeper and protected root :]


----------



## MissionImprobable

Morlok8k said:


> I'm already running a rooted D2G .629 with the TBH band unlock (the radio from 330).
> are you saying i cant go back to 608 (i know this already), or i can't SBF back to stock 629 (i don't see why i couldn't)?


I was saying the stock .629 SBF wouldn't work anymore once I flashed the Fixed .629.


----------



## phifc

Thanks Morlok8k. I put the information in the main post, just in case it pops up for others. I'll also update the 1-click to clean up after itself. It crossed my mind, but I didn't think it would be too much of a problem. Whoops.


----------



## Morlok8k

MissionImprobable said:


> Thanks Morlok8k. I put the information in the main post, just in case it pops up for others. I'll also update the 1-click to clean up after itself. It crossed my mind, but I didn't think it would be too much of a problem. Whoops.


sounds good. I looked around, but those 3 files were all i could find that looked out of place. (not stock). was there anything i missed?


----------



## MissionImprobable

It kept saying something about "Phone is _not compatible_ with multi-interface super-file" if I tried using the older SBF once I did used the fixed SBF. I didn't think the fixed had taken because I got the other error message, but it worked fine. I haven't tried the old SBF after getting the phone all the way booted back up though perhaps it may still work.


----------



## scubamike

I ended with "Failed flashing process. Interface BP: Checksum error in RAM Downloader for Flash Bootloader. File: 0x13AD(0x702C)"

My phone still boots fine. I finished the steps in the .bat file. It said there were errors, and I don't have root. I'll try PMing the info.txt to the OP. I noticed someone else, a few posts earlier, had this error, but ended up with root when the dust settled if I understood his post correctly.

I'm using RSD Lite 5.7. It appeared to finish the flash completely until RSD said "Failed". The phone even said "Software Upgrade Complete". Hmm....

In hindsight, I may have been... partially rooted(?). I installed Titanium Backup. It requested Super User permissions. I gave it gladly, and I got this "_Busybox_ works but the 'su' command does _not elevate to root". _


----------



## scubamike

Ok. I'm rooted. Error and all. From what I've read, because this is a modified .sbf the checksums fail. Forget about it and "run what you brung!" When it fails, wait for the phone to reboot from RSD. If it doesn't, hit "Show Device". Eventually, it will either say on the phone "Update Complete" or be at the bootloader screen. If it ends up at the boot loader screen, hit the power button to shut it off and turn it back on again. If it is still in the boot loader mode, shut it off with the power button, unplug the USB cable until you see the normal boot up "M". Then plug it back in and let the root process complete. Golden. If you do a batt pull while it is says "Updating SW" it will brick and say "Corrupted Code". Who cares!?! Just SBF, and you're still golden.


----------



## rotwhiler

Just wanted to say thanks to the OP for this. Great work!


----------



## curtissman

I cant get the file to open. I can copy to my computer but it automatically tries to open in the note pad. Then the note pad becomes non responsive. Could anyone tell mewhat im doing wrong?


----------



## MissionImprobable

Which file won't open? The bat file should open into command prompt and run itself and the SBF file is for RSD.


----------



## joeblow789

curtissman said:


> I cant get the file to open. I can copy to my computer but it automatically tries to open in the note pad. Then the note pad becomes non responsive. Could anyone tell mewhat im doing wrong?


Sounds like you should look here:
https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7itproui/thread/7e7cc2b5-b0fa-4dcd-a367-5ba4e9c5c68a/


----------



## Whizz83

first off let me say thank you. this was teh first time i'd rooted my phone and it was quite simple. my only question is how could i get the r2 version of os back?


----------



## supercutetom

The D2G beat us and got a fancy root CD method for this before we did


----------



## curtissman

MissionImprobable said:


> Which file won't open? The bat file should open into command prompt and run itself and the SBF file is for RSD.


the bat file wont open. It starts to open rsdlight then closes it. that is all. Ive tried the link u gave me it hasnt changed


----------



## curtissman

MissionImprobable said:


> Which file won't open? The bat file should open into command prompt and run itself and the SBF file is for RSD.


the bat file wont open. It starts to open rsdlight then closes it. that is all. Ive tried the link u gave me it hasnt changed


----------



## TenaciousLee

Thanks for putting this together! I was able to root my girlfriend's D2 with relative ease. For some reason, my adb daemon would time out after one command, so I had to execute the commands in the .bat file one by one, using Task Manager to kill adb.exe after each. But hey, it worked! Thanks!


----------



## beh

supercutetom said:


> The D2G beat us and got a fancy root CD method for this before we did


I can put the same CD together for the D2 if anyone wants it, but it will be much larger than the 50 meg cd that I put together for the D2G.
For the D2G, there is a debricking SBF that I used, as the flashing mechanism (can't think of the right term off hand) of the SBF is the only part of the SBF that is used. I would guess that since there is a different bootloader, I would need a similar sbf for the D2, to be able to make a root CD that is around 50 megs.
If someone has a reduced size sbf for the D2, all the work is already done, or I could just use the full SBF, but it probably wouldn't work on computers with under 1 gig of RAM. If there is interest, I would be willing to but the CD together, but have no way to actually test it, as I have no D2.

Update: Actually, I think I am able to make a small SBF containing only the logo, to be able to use for the flashing mechanism. If there is interest, I will put the CD together, and someone can test it. It basically takes all the steps put together by OP, including the recommendations at the end of the first post, and puts the long linux way on a CD that pretty much self executes.


----------



## MissionImprobable

curtissman said:


> the bat file wont open. It starts to open rsdlight then closes it. that is all. Ive tried the link u gave me it hasnt changed


It's probably your computer then. RSD doesn't run itself and the bat file is not associated with it. Windows should be able to open it without issue.


----------



## beh

Ok, I went ahead and put together a CD following all the steps on the first post.
I put it together for the Droid 2 Global, and it seemed to work fine to root my phone, so I went ahead and tried it for the Droid 2 as well.
I don't have a Droid 2 to be able to test this, so I have no way to verify if it works or not. To minimize file size, I stripped everything out of a droid 2 sbf, except the logo, to use that as the flashing mechanism sbf. I think it will work, but I am unable to verify it. If someone who has a droid 2, who knows what they are doing would like to give it a try, here it is. This is basically the exact same as the CD I put together for the D2G, except that I modified a Droid 2 sbf in place of a D2G sbf.
It follows the basic idea of the EzSBF cds by 1KDS, using Slitaz linux (which doesn't require drivers to run anything here like Windows does for rsdlite).
I have uploaded it to Rapidshare. I won't include detailed instructions here, as all instructions are on the CD, and would like someone who knows what they are doing verify it works.
https://rapidshare.com/files/2115223215/Droid2_621_root-CD.iso
md5 is
b8e74153adb912af679a82d3c59920a8


----------



## beh

Here is a bit more of a description of the CD I put together, if anyone wants to look at the nuts and bolts of it.
There is nothing new in it, it is basically just basically all of the Linux Long Method from post 1, automated on a live CD.
It is a slitaz linux live CD, that when booted will automatically start a script with the options to root your phone, or shutdown.
In order to make the CD and keep the size down, I gzipped the preinstall.img, and have the script unzip it into ram (the whole CD actually runs in ram). This is because the preinstall.img is mostly an empty file, so it compresses down to 5 megs.
I took the modified sbf file from the first post, and stripped everything out of it except the logo, as it needed something in it, but if I had the preinstall in it, it had errors on compiling. The only file actually needed in the SBF is the RDL3.smg, as it is what is used to flash the preinstall. Since none of the rest of the sbf is flashed, I tried to strip everything I could out of the file. This is basically the only part of this CD I can't verify, as I have no droid 2. The rest of the CD is basically copied from my D2G CD that I did try on my own phone with success.
Since this CD does not flash anything except the preinstall, it might be possible to use this method to root the phone without doing a factory reset. Best results would most likely be on a clean install, but I don't see any real reason why it would be necessary to wipe data, unless someone else has other info. This would need confirmed before taking my word for it.
As far as the actual script, (which could actually be used on a regular linux install, and not just on the live CD), here is the content of the .sh file I used.

#just incase its not chmod-ed
chmod 755 files/adb

ADB=`which adb 2> /dev/null`
if [ -z "$ADB" ]; then ADB="files/adb"; fi

echo "--Starting---"
echo "---Killing the adb server to make sure that there are no problems---"
$ADB kill-server

echo "---Waiting for Device---"
$ADB wait-for-device

echo "---Cleaning up and Creating link---"
$ADB shell rm /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
$ADB shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5

echo " ---Reboot Bootloader---"
echo " "
echo " "
echo " "
echo " ***Device must be restarted in bootloader***"
echo "***to restart in bootloader, power off and power on the phone while***"
echo "***pressing the up arrow on the keyboard. Once it is in bootloader***"
read -p "Press enter to continue" nothing

gunzip preinstall.img.gz
chmod +x sbf_flash
./sbf_flash -r --preinstall preinstall.img logo.sbf

echo "Phone should reboot, and then continue with the rooting process."
echo "---Waiting for Device---"
$ADB wait-for-device

echo "Rebooting phone"
$ADB reboot
$ADB wait-for-device

echo "---Rooting Phone---"
$ADB shell mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/system /system
$ADB push files/su /system/bin/su
$ADB shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
$ADB push files/Superuser.apk /system/app/Superuser.apk
$ADB shell chmod 644 /system/app/Superuser.apk
$ADB push files/busybox /system/xbin/busybox
$ADB shell chmod 755 /system/xbin/busybox
$ADB shell /system/xbin/busybox --install /system/xbin/
$ADB push files/local.prop /data/local.prop
$ADB shell chown system.system /data/local.prop
$ADB shell chmod 644 /data/local.prop
$ADB shell mount -o remount,ro /dev/block/system /system

echo "If you saw no errors, your phone should be rooted, and will reboot to recovery"
echo "where you should wipe cache, and reboot. You shouldn't need to wipe data, just cache"

$ADB shell rm /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
$ADB shell rm /system/preinstall/md5/magic.md5
$ADB shell rm /system/preinstall/app/magic
$ADB reboot recovery

echo "Your phone should have rebooted to recovery. If so, "
echo "press both volume buttons to enter recovery, then "
echo "using the volume keys to scroll"
echo "and the power key to select, wipe cache and reboot."
echo "If all went well, your phone should now be rooted"
read -p "Press enter to continue" nothing


----------



## supercutetom

BOO YAH! I shall indeed give this a go when I have some spare time to devote to it. I'll probably have to SBF the original system files first before I give it a whirl.


----------



## kuking

Thanks for the EzSBF cd for the D2 I going to test it as soon my D2 finishes charging


----------



## beh

No problem, let me know if it works. If it isn't working for some reason, it should be fixable, just may not be able to be so small of a download.


----------



## kuking

I can confirm that the EzSBF for D2 .621 is works thanks Beh!!! Im rooted now !


----------



## beh

Great, thanks for verifying


kuking said:


> I can confirm that the EzSBF for D2 .621 is works thanks Beh!!! Im rooted now !


Great, thanks for confirming that. I didn't see any reason why it wouldn't, but had no way to verify it myself.
If OP would like to put a link on the first post, or even host the CD along with the other stuff, that is fine, however is most helpful to people.
Since this is his method, I would prefer to leave it here, instead of starting a new thread and taking the credit that should go to him.


----------



## phifc

Fantastic work beh! Added it to first post. Don't worry about starting a new thread if better tools come along. I'm kind of a slacker.


----------



## supercutetom

Yo! Might wanna mention you can also install the ezSBF on a USB as well. I know I don't usually have spare CDs laying around. Lol.

Unless of course this method doesn't work off USB. Then I'll just STFU.


----------



## beh

supercutetom said:


> Yo! Might wanna mention you can also install the ezSBF on a USB as well. I know I don't usually have spare CDs laying around. Lol.
> 
> Unless of course this method doesn't work off USB. Then I'll just STFU.


Yes, this works off of usb, I did all of my testing of it off of usb, you just have to select the second boot option, think it is called slitaz


----------



## beh

For those who have trouble with rapidshare, I also uploaded the CD to to Mediafire.
For the Droid2, the link is
http://www.mediafire.com/?2rbajac910tgffh
and the md5 is the same as in the first post, b8e74153adb912af679a82d3c59920a8

I also uploaded the D2G version of this CD to mediafire, and it is available at
http://www.mediafire.com/?394ha4dzjtyqpqb
and the md5 is
84ff5a572e98c3eb366cc6fec13f99d5
Also, when I was giving credit earlier, I neglected to thank Skrilaz_CZ. It is only by using his Firmware (de)packer that we are able to keep this CD under 50 meg.


----------



## beh

I noticed that someone was asking about the dx2 for this method, and I don't know, nor can I verify if it works.
If someone is able to verify if this method does/should work for the dx2 (or any similar model) and can point me in the direction of an sbf for that model, I can easily modify a CD to match. At this point, it takes longer to upload a new CD than to actually make it, as everything is basically already made, other than minor tweaks.


----------



## ken;pokilla

I am so thankful for my rooted Droid 2, I am still having issues installing cyanogenmod though. I keep getting the "checking kernal version... if install aborts here ake sure you are on the OTA and not he original gb leak!"(status 7) message when i try to flash it with clockworks. Any idea?


----------



## ken;pokilla

Looks like I am not the only one having his issue.


ken;pokilla said:


> I am so thankful for my rooted Droid 2, I am still having issues installing cyanogenmod though. I keep getting the "checking kernal version... if install aborts here ake sure you are on the OTA and not he original gb leak!"(status 7) message when i try to flash it with clockworks. Any idea?


http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/50469-installing-cm-from-234/


----------



## themib

ken;pokilla said:


> I am so thankful for my rooted Droid 2, I am still having issues installing cyanogenmod though. I keep getting the "checking kernal version... if install aborts here ake sure you are on the OTA and not he original gb leak!"(status 7) message when i try to flash it with clockworks. Any idea?


don't think cm7 will work
i know the official cm7 for d2g only works with froyo kernel, think the same with d2 is true

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

beh said:


> I noticed that someone was asking about the dx2 for this method, and I don't know, nor can I verify if it works.
> If someone is able to verify if this method does/should work for the dx2 (or any similar model) and can point me in the direction of an sbf for that model, I can easily modify a CD to match. At this point, it takes longer to upload a new CD than to actually make it, as everything is basically already made, other than minor tweaks.


i can't verify that it works with DX2, but i would think it should
newest version 2.3.5/1.3.418 Can't be rooted, but but we still can use older sbfs
www.1kds.tk has sbf and should have link to ezsbf 
if you need tester, let me know

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## beh

themib said:


> i can't verify that it works with DX2, but i would think it should
> newest version 2.3.5/1.3.418 Can't be rooted, but but we still can use older sbfs
> www.1kds.tk has sbf and should have link to ezsbf
> if you need tester, let me know
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


Ok, I am downloading an sbf and will see what I can do. If all goes as I expect, I will try to pm you a link to test it sometime this evening. Then if it is verified as working, can make it generally available.


----------



## themib

great

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## joeblow789

themib said:


> don't think cm7 will work
> i know the official cm7 for d2g only works with froyo kernel, think the same with d2 is true...


The official CM7 for the CDMA only Droid 2 has been on the Gingerbread kernel since March 3rd (took me forever to find that!). So, at least for the D2, it should be safe to flash in this case. As for the trouble Ken is having, that's over my head.


----------



## themib

ok, but was there any kernel change from 601 to 621?

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## ken;pokilla

joeblow789 said:


> The official CM7 for the CDMA only Droid 2 has been on the Gingerbread kernel since March 3rd (took me forever to find that!). So, at least for the D2, it should be safe to flash in this case. As for the trouble Ken is having, that's over my head.


When flashing CM7.2 the installer does a check to see if your kernel version is correct. The kernel version is slighly off so it will fail on the D2 even though it has gingerbread. You can remove the line in the .zip and it will work fine.


----------



## beh

themib said:


> i can't verify that it works with DX2, but i would think it should
> newest version 2.3.5/1.3.418 Can't be rooted, but but we still can use older sbfs
> www.1kds.tk has sbf and should have link to ezsbf
> if you need tester, let me know
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


Ok, I downloaded the SBF for the DX2, and when I opened it up, I noticed some differences that would possibly not allow the current preinstall.img to work. The Filesizes are different between the preinstall images of the D2 and the DX2. The DX2 file is larger, so it might work, but I am guessing it might have trouble.
If you want to try it, I can go ahead and make up the CD send it to you as is, and you can see if it works. Or, if OP or someone can tell me the method he used to modify this preinstall file, I am guessing the same method can be used on the other.
I can easily mount the preinstall image to see what is in it, but haven't researched the method for making it writeable.


----------



## supercutetom

Wait, so current ROMs don't work with this root method? Some say yes and some say no. It's a little confusing...


----------



## themib

cm7 has a kernel checker, that other roms don't normally have
if the rom was made for 601 it should have no problems working on 621

Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## MissionImprobable

Yeah, MIUI V4 and CM9 should both work without issue. Perhaps Galnet as well, though I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## joeblow789

supercutetom said:


> Wait, so current ROMs don't work with this root method? Some say yes and some say no. It's a little confusing...


Looks like themibster is right, but like Ken said- there's a workaround. Here's the details of what Ken found, copied here for posterity:



GregMoens said:


> Look like you're failing the check_kernel script. This was put in place to prevent someone with a Froyo based kernel from flashing a CM version that required the Gingerbread kernel. If you open up the cm-7.2.0-droid2.zip file and look at /system/etc/check_kernel, you'll see that the required kernel version is 2.6.32.9-gca08d89, which matches my Droid2 exactly. I'm assuming your version does not match. That 2.3.4 update must have bumped the kernel version. This new kernel may or may not work with CM7.2.
> 
> Couple options I can think of. You could change the required version in the check_kernel script. Or you can blank out that entire file and replace it with:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/sbin/sh<br />
> <br />
> exit 0
> 
> You could also edit the main update script found under /META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script and delete this line:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> assert(run_program("/tmp/check_kernel") == 0);
> 
> Just make any of those changes, repackage the zip file, and try flashing that. You could very well get stuck in a bootloop due to the new kernel being incompatible and you may have to SBF back to rooted 2.3.4 and live with that for now. Good luck!


----------



## LongStone

Hey, big props and thanks to those of you who came up with this root for the droid2. Mine is getting long in the tooth, and am considering doing this to make my D2 a little better until the fall when there should be some more phone selection. To that end what do you all recommend as the replacement mod? Anybody using Cyanogen9? Is it worth it? Better options? Thanks much!


----------



## MoonShark

Thanks phifc! Worked like a charm on my Droid 2  RSD Lite reported that the flash failed, but after a few minutes it rebooted and I had root anyway.

Do you have a donation link somewhere? I'd been scouring the net for months trying to find how to root .621, so it would be nice if people (well at least me) could kick a few bucks your way for your work.


----------



## supercutetom

Can't help but notice the kernel checker fix mentions a warning for bootloops. It sho' would be nice if someone who's tried this could clarify that warning as being false.


----------



## themib

there is always a risk of bootloops
and i believe the writer is mostly just protecting himself, with the warning
from people who like to blame others when something doesn't work
many times bootloops can be fixed, with wiping cache or data 
if not you need to sbf and try again

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## supercutetom

Wise words. Thanks for the input.


----------



## phifc

I think it would work fine on the droid X2 also. The file size doesn't seem to matter. When I was testing on the D2, I wiped the cruft and shrunk the preinstall.img to 10MB uncompressed. It flashes a whole lot faster than 250MB







The only issue is if /preinstall contained crucial system data. On the D2 it only had flash player and need for speed.

Also, you can't write the preinstall while the phone is running, it's mounted read only. Part of the reason the exploit works is that the phone doesn't dump you to bootloader on startup with a modified CG66 (preinstall), which is why flashing with RDSLite or sbf_flash is necessary. To make an image, just mount preinstall (CG66.img), make an empty file in app/, adb pull /data/local.prop and change [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=0[/background] to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=1 and copy it to md5/file.md5, where "file" is the name of the file you created earlier. Unmount and flash [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Making an SBF for RDSLite is a bit more involved. With an already rooted phone and the preinstall data flashed in place, dd if=/dev/block/preinstall of=/mnt/sdcard/CG66.smg then repack the SBF the wonderful SBFcodec replacing stock CG66 with the one you just made. [/background]


----------



## themib

we haven't got it to work on DX2 yet
still working on it

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## joeblow789

So I'm not smart enough to understand everything kernel related, but does the .621/.622 kernel alone offer any security/stability benefits over .601? Or is the difference just the Moto overlords think users shouldn't have root?


----------



## themib

don't think the kernel change, did anything major
whole update was only 14mb 
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/04/14/droid-2-4-5-621-update-finally-arrives-includes-security-patch-and-handful-of-other-fixes/
motos view seems to be if it can be rooted, malware, trojans, viruses..., can get in too


----------



## riverwestein

whydothis1000 said:


> Wait, so a rooting method so we can flash custom recovery and get off of this stock ROM?
> 
> Oh goodness, PLEASE, I hope that this method tweaked a bit will work for the Global because I haven't had the balls to try and brick and unbrick my phone in order to finally try and get off of stock again...


Unless this has changed, I'm fairly sure there's a different method all together for the A956 (D2G). Someone correct me if I'm wrong -- and it's definitely possible seeing as I thought the D2 was still un-rootable -- but when 2.3.4 was pushed via OTA to the various Moto devices, only the A955 (D2, D2-r2d2) received an update to the bootloader that prevented it from being rooted or flashed back to froyo via rsdlite. I think ShortFuse's SuperOneClick, which works for most Android devices running 2.3.4 - including the D2G - doesn't work for the D2 for that reason, and unless I'm mistaken, that's the method you'd want to follow to root your Global.


----------



## beh

If you use the CD that I put together (on post one), you can likely get away with not making any changes to your setup. It was verified to be able to simply root the phone on the D2G. However, though I say it is likely you can, there are never any guarantees. So you are welcome to try it without resetting data, but there is always the chance something might go wrong. You will want to wipe cache as the final step, and the CD will reboot your phone into recovery for that final step, but that will just wipe the cache and not the data (unless of course you choose the wipe data option).
Someone did notice though that it takes a little longer on the bootup, as it relies on the cache to speed things up. they mentioned that the phone was unresponsive for a minute, while it finished booting up, but then was normal.
If you use the Windows method, I think you will have your phone reset.
Speaking of dialing *228, that should only be necessary if you have to reset the data.
Regarding their being a different method for the D2G, you are right, there was, but it required bricking the phone, unbricking, etc. This exploit works on the D2G as well, so I took the steps OP laid out, and put everything into a CD. I then made a CD specific to the D2 as well, and OP put a link to it in the first post. Hope this helps.
Also, regarding your mention of SuperOneClick for the D2G, it is only able to be root the phone if you flash the phone back to an older version. Otherwise, we were in the same boat as the D2.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

riverwestein said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong -- and it's definitely possible seeing as I thought the D2 was still un-rootable -- but when 2.3.4 was pushed via OTA to the various Moto devices, only the A955 (D2, D2-r2d2) received an update to the bootloader that prevented it from being rooted or flashed back to froyo via rsdlite. I think ShortFuse's SuperOneClick, which works for most Android devices running 2.3.4 - including the D2G - doesn't work for the D2 for that reason, and unless I'm mistaken, that's the method you'd want to follow to root your Global.


DX and D2G both had their bootloaders updated in the most recent OTA updates.

After these updates neither can be flashed to get any previous firmware versions working.

And both had the root exploit fixed.

Sure, people have found a workaround for this, but SuperOneClick does not work on a stock 4.5.629 device.


----------



## beh

Hey, if there is interest, I can throw an ezsbf style cd together for the latest D2 sbf, like the one I threw together for the D2G.
It would contain both the full current D2 SBF (presuming it is available), and the current root method on one CD.
However, since I don't have a D2 myself, I would need someone willing to test the CD, as well as for someone to point me in the direction of the correct SBF file.
I think I found the correct one, but would like that verified before I build a CD that bricks, instead of de-bricking like it is supposed to.


----------



## supercutetom

That'd be awesome to have. I believe the SBF for 2.3.4 is the correct one. At least, that's the one I used lol


----------



## beh

I noticed that there seems to be different 2.3.4 sbfs for the D2 and the R2D2, would there be interest in both, or just the D2 one? From what I have noticed, it seems like the D2 one is usable on the R2D2, is that correct? At this stage, there is very little extra work to make both, as it requires very few changes in the text files, just extra time uploading the two different CD images.


----------



## themib

the d2 and r2d2 are same phone
r2d2 sbf just has different theme and sounds
but they are interchange

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## beh

Ok, if someone wants to test the CD, here is the link.
I think it will be all correct, but I have no way to test it.
https://rapidshare.com/files/3401109295/Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso
The MD5 is
e50bc7914c4852ca32e9f08f7744c056

As far as use of the CD, many people do not have more than 1 GB of RAM, and the two items that get flashed would more than take up all available space (the CD loads into memory, and runs totally in memory). So, to avoid errors due to low memory, I have the script set to delete the SBF file from memory before rooting the phone. If you are using it on more than one phone at a time, you will need to reboot the computer between phones, or SBF both phones, then root both phones.
If someone wants to test it and report back, I would appreciate it


----------



## supercutetom

Tried off a USB and CD and both worked flawlessly.


----------



## beh

supercutetom said:


> Tried off a USB and CD and both worked flawlessly.


Are you referring to this CD I just uploaded, or the one for rooting?
This combines SBF and root on one CD


----------



## riverwestein

LongStone said:


> Ok, if someone wants to test the CD, here is the link.
> I think it will be all correct, but I have no way to test it.
> https://rapidshare.c...-and-RootCD.iso
> 
> .........


I assume it will, but do you think this would work the same if I mount the ISO on a virtual drive? I'm completely out of CD-Rs. And my PC has 4 gigs of ram, so I presume this should go off without a hitch.


----------



## supercutetom

I was referring to installing it on a CD lol. Yes I tried the new .iso you uploaded.


----------



## Jabberwockish

riverwestein said:


> do you think this would work the same if I mount the ISO on a virtual drive? I'm completely out of CD-Rs.


If you're on a Linux or Unix system you should be able to mount the ISO and run the shell script directly. If you're on Windows you could boot a virtual machine from it (so long as your VM manager has USB passthrough working), or make a bootable USB drive from it.


----------



## beh

Jabberwockish said:


> If you're on a Linux or Unix system you should be able to mount the ISO and run the shell script directly. If you're on Windows you could boot a virtual machine from it (so long as your VM manager has USB passthrough working), or make a bootable USB drive from it.


Due to the way these CD's work, it is not quite so easy to mount the ISO and run the shell script. Everything is in a rootfs file, which is then gzipped, So after mounting the iso, you would need to unzip or copy off the gzipped rootfs, and then mount the rootfs file. Once in that file, the shell script is pretty well buried fairly deep into the file system. It is definitely doable, but not a piece of cake.
It does work well to make a bootable USB though, that is what I always do to avoid burning multiple test CD's. Unetbootin works well.


----------



## beh

supercutetom said:


> I was referring to installing it on a CD lol. Yes I tried the new .iso you uploaded.


Ok, thanks for trying that out.
Your reply was so soon after I had uploaded the new ISO, (late afternoon Eastern time), that I didn't think there had been time for anyone to try the CD yet.


----------



## LongStone

Just a follow up, the CD linked at the beginning of this thread worked great. Was really easy and I didn't have to do anything after (using a regular d2). Phone came right up. I then went aheead popped clockwork followed by the mod from this link http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18697-cyanogenmod-9-unofficialbeta-424/ and it loaded up great. Little bit buggy in some areas but it does work, now I'm trying to find a more recent version or a better mod.

Thanks again.


----------



## AndrevRoot

The problem that some are having is that the commands are not run as root(sudo in the linux world ). For most, not running as root can cause many errors. It should still eork on the phone, but ONLY as root linux user. Use ubuntu, which really works well for rooting.


----------



## beh

AndrevRoot said:


> The problem that some are having is that the commands are not run as root(sudo in the linux world ). For most, not running as root can cause many errors. It should still eork on the phone, but ONLY as root linux user. Use ubuntu, which really works well for rooting.


Not sure what problems you are referring to? Also not sure why use Ubuntu, when Slitaz seems to work perfectly well. As a complete OS, Ubuntu is definitely handier, but the root CD using slitaz is under 50 meg, and doesn't touch any files except the ones necessary for rooting. The only thing flashed is the preinstall file, so the system partition isn't overwritten, etc. That allows one to root their phone without having to reset their phone in most cases.


----------



## dirtylaundry

I know this isnt the droidx is forum but since it is for all motorola phones can confirm that this is working on droidx 621 from stock to root.


----------



## themib

is that a question?
this isn't for all moto phones
it hasn't worked on dx2, yet, but we have tried a couple of things

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## MoonShark

joeblow789 said:


> Looks like themibster is right, but like Ken said- there's a workaround. Here's the details of what Ken found, copied here for posterity:





GregMoens said:


> Look like you're failing the check_kernel script. This was put in place to prevent someone with a Froyo based kernel from flashing a CM version that required the Gingerbread kernel. If you open up the cm-7.2.0-droid2.zip file and look at /system/etc/check_kernel, you'll see that the required kernel version is 2.6.32.9-gca08d89, which matches my Droid2 exactly. I'm assuming your version does not match. That 2.3.4 update must have bumped the kernel version. This new kernel may or may not work with CM7.2.
> 
> Couple options I can think of. You could change the required version in the check_kernel script. Or you can blank out that entire file and replace it with:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/sbin/sh<br />
> <br />
> exit 0
> 
> You could also edit the main update script found under /META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script and delete this line:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> assert(run_program("/tmp/check_kernel") == 0);
> 
> Just make any of those changes, repackage the zip file, and try flashing that. You could very well get stuck in a bootloop due to the new kernel being incompatible and you may have to SBF back to rooted 2.3.4 and live with that for now. Good luck!


Just FYI to those interested, I tried installing Cyanogenmod 7.2.0 stable on my Droid 2, and disabled both kernel checks as above. It seemed to install abnormally fast (like a few seconds), rebooted, then it stuck on the Cyanogen animated loading screen. So either it requires more than then 10 minutes I gave it to boot, or it just didn't work. Maybe I'll try one of the nightlies if I'm feeling bold, or one of the CM9 alpha builds (if they have decent battery life).

If anyone else wants to try, remember these steps if you screw up: hold the keyboard UP arrow while powering on to get to the bootloader, use RSD Lite to flash back to the stock Verizon 2.3.4 SBF then use beh's stock+root 2.3.4 ISO to revert.


----------



## beh

MoonShark said:


> If anyone else wants to try, remember to hold the keyboard UP arrow while powering on to get to the bootloader. Then you can use RSD Lite to flash back to the stock Verizon 2.3.4 SBF, then re-root.


If you would prefer to not use RSDLite, a page or two back is a link for a CD that will both flash stock 2.3.4, and then give you an option to root. I took the CD I had made (on the first page), and packaged it together with the stock 2.3.4 sbf.


----------



## MoonShark

I must have missed that. Thanks, beh!


----------



## jenstyler

Hey all, it worked with all the RSD fail glory, and someone said to click "Show Device" when you get the FAIL after it verifies the check-sums and it completed and rebooted. I'm successfully rooted now after spending about 14 hours today trying to undo the 4.5.622 update I foolishly did this morning 0.o. And the funny thing is I just finished downloading the Droid2_621_root--CD.iso that Beh posted as a fallback. haha Thanks for all the hard work on a continually out dating phone.


----------



## mrcatpc

beh said:


> I noticed that there seems to be different 2.3.4 sbfs for the D2 and the R2D2, would there be interest in both, or just the D2 one? From what I have noticed, it seems like the D2 one is usable on the R2D2, is that correct? At this stage, there is very little extra work to make both, as it requires very few changes in the text files, just extra time uploading the two different CD images.


*beh*: I'm becoming an evangelist for your collaboration with *phifc* on this project! I'll have to start making t-shirts or something. This is just a quick note to say thanks and suggest that the extra EzSBF CD ISOs please be listed on OP's OP for this thread, please. I will ask that someone else please promote the URL for this particular ISO that beh had me download and test, especially since I'm new to this forum, but the download I used was for the following file:

*Droid2_R2D2_A957_2.3.4_SBF_and-or_RootCD.iso*

...which easily via CD-R boot walked me through a very smooth reflash of the repackaged 622 R2-D2 SBF and successful root, rebooting and pressing arrow/volume/power buttons on device as prompted. I was able to perform the SBF flash and root steps without clearing all data, just clearing the cache. _You'll find my mention of this in deeper detail back at DroidForums & XDA-Developers forum._

_I'd also ask that if we have a link to any D2G-specific combo SBF+Root ISO for the A956 users on 629, that path for download mirror please be included on the OP for this thread. Then there could be a central location for A955/621 users, A956/629 users, and A957/622 users to access the ISO downloads for their specific models, and perhaps the lighter-weight root-only ISO currently at MediaFire download mirror could also be referenced in the same area of post #1? Of course, I don't mind digging and searching, it's what brought me here in the first place._

*Thank you all for your clever work, sharing this method and the tools to make it easy.*

_(Edited because I forgot to add some extra please on top)_


----------



## jvolzer

When I try to flash the sbf file with my windows pc it fails. I was going to try the iso but the link is broken does anyone have it that they could upload for me.
Thanks


----------



## themib

http://www.mediafire.com/?mim304k214kl41h
muli device iso
for d2, r2d2, dx, & dx2
Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## jvolzer

themib said:


> http://www.mediafire...mim304k214kl41h
> muli device iso
> for d2, r2d2, dx, & dx2
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


Thank You. I will try it tonight.


----------



## droid2wantsroot

Here is a torrent of the EzSBF CD. Downloading it from RapidShare took me 2 hours (30KB/s). Hopefully this is much faster for you!

http://thepiratebay....d=7518887&del=1


----------



## beh

droid2wantsroot said:


> Here is a torrent of the EzSBF CD. Downloading it from RapidShare took me 2 hours (30KB/s). Hopefully this is much faster for you!
> 
> http://thepiratebay....d=7518887&del=1


Sorry it took so long, and for the record, I have no objections to anyone uploading any of my CD's to another site.
The main purpose is to be useful, and I don't have a good storage site.


----------



## DaFox

Thanks droid2wantsroot, that was like 20 times faster \o/

I'll be using that to go from Liberty 2.0.1 (Froyo) to GB so that I can use CM7, CM9, or other ICS based ROMs.


----------



## beh

DaFox said:


> Thanks droid2wantsroot, that was like 20 times faster \o/
> 
> I'll be using that to go from Liberty 2.0.1 (Froyo) to GB so that I can use CM7, CM9, or other ICS based ROMs.


You might want to consider going with the ezsbf CD from 1KDS to 2.3.3, unless you are sure that you definitely want 2.3.4. Once on 2.3.4, there is no going back.


----------



## DaFox

beh said:


> You might want to consider going with the ezsbf CD from 1KDS to 2.3.3, unless you are sure that you definitely want 2.3.4. Once on 2.3.4, there is no going back.


Yeah, I ended up taking your advise and going with that ezSBF CD. Worked out great!


----------



## droid2wantsroot

Finally got around to doing this today. Everything worked perfectly! Thank you for the great CD beh! I am now happily running the latest nightly of Cyanogenmod after modifying the kernel check as suggested by this post.


----------



## MissionImprobable

Bah, this is not fun and exciting. More than a little tedious. Going to have to start using the ezSBF; it's either that or start charing a buttload for the frustration that Moto/VZ have smited us with.


----------



## kehnasz

is there a specific reason why this file takes so darn long to dl?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Yes, there is.

RapidShare.


----------



## yassir5505

phifc said:


> This is for original Droid2 and Droid R2D2_. _If you have issues booting after root, check the end of this post.
> 
> I've been working on root for a few days after having to flash stock 621. I've tested this with my R2D2 running 621.
> 
> 7/25/2012 - Thanks to *beh* for putting together an EzSBF cd for this! Just burn, boot from CD and follow the directions. It can flash to the stock 621 update for those that want the stock Gingerbread image, then gives you the option to root if you like. You can also create a bootable USB stick with the iso using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Droid 2 621 EzSBF with root option
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The MD5 is[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]e50bc7914c4852ca32e9f08f7744c056[/background]
> 
> The instructions below work, but beh's EzSBF is far superior.
> 
> If you want to use CyanogenMod 7.2 after root with this method check this post.
> 
> Windows (Easy way)
> Install Motorola drivers and RDS Lite if you don't already have them installed.
> Get RootDroid2update.7z (md5 sum FCB9D5BC5225894CA66A9729E3FFD1C5), extract folder, run RootDroid2.bat and follow the instructions.
> You'll have to flash the phone as part of the process.
> 
> Linux (Easy way)
> You'll need adb and sbf_flash.
> 1) Download the RootDroid2update file (md5 sum FCB9D5BC5225894CA66A9729E3FFD1C5), extract it wherever you like.
> 2) Using adb enter "adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5"
> 3) Flash using sbf file in download, wait for full boot.
> 4) Reboot again.
> 5) "adb shell" should be root, you can now install the root utils from the zip
> 
> Linux (Long way)
> What you need: Stock SBF (thanks to droid-developers.org), custom preinstall.img (md5 sum 02A7EB41DF2622974912E8D143295E9F), adb (from android sdk), and sbf_flash
> 
> 1) Enable USB debugging on your phone and send this adb command:
> 
> adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
> 
> 2) Unpack the custom preinstall file, then reboot your phone into flash mode by holding the up arrow on the keypad. Then send the custom SBF file with sbf_flash:
> sbf_flash -r --preinstall preinstall.img <stock sbf filename>
> 
> (For example, I used 1FF-p2a_droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DR4-51-120117-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf so the command is "sbf_flash -r --preinstall preinstall.img 1FF-p2a_droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DR4-51-120117-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf")
> 
> 3) Wait for phone to boot after flashing, then reboot again one final time.
> 4) "adb shell" should give you a root prompt (# instead of $)
> 
> 5)Send superuser utils from http://androidsu.com/superuser/
> 
> adb shell mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> adb push su /system/bin/su
> adb shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
> 
> adb push Superuser.apk /system/app/Superuser.apk
> adb shell chmod 644 /system/app/Superuser.apk
> adb shell mount -o remount,ro /dev/block/system /system
> 
> Thanks to Dan Rosenberg (djrbliss) and those that helped him research http://vulnfactory.o...ng-the-droid-3/ for ideas
> 
> *Important*
> If you are having issues booting, you may need to remove the exploit files and clear the cache, as reported by Morlok8k.


Thank you so much this worked perfectly and i love you great work i tried like 13 other roms that had no success and your worked easily thank you again and keep up the good work. =)


----------



## Butch

Awesome work!
First post here and this worked great!
Two fingers at VZ! However it seems that I lost recovery, anyone else see this?
Thanks
b


----------



## beh

If you are referring to clockwork recovery, you need to install droid 2 bootstrap recovery. Then, I guess you can update recovery, but i have stayed with the one included in bootstrap, as i don't flash custom roms

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Butch

Just the standard recovery. Where you boot holding down the x then hit the magnifying glass.
I can get to the little picture of Andy but that's it..


----------



## themib

then you press both volume buttons, to continue

edit: just use x, mag not needed
then you press both volume buttons, to continue

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## drumdestroyer

cant wait to try this out when I have time.  I got a Gnex for myself and my wife since I had to replace my D2G due to a messed up keyboard and got a post 629 back I havn't really messed with it. Mainly just becuase I havn't had time. But I am definently going to have to try this.

BTW, I have two D2Gs that I am looking to sell. Thinking I will put them on Swappa. Both are Verizon insurance replacements but becuase of that they are in perfect shape. One is white and one is blue. I hate to just have them sitting here when someone could enjoy them, so hit me up if you want to make a offer. Im pretty open price wise. Not looking to make a killing since they are older devices. I will also throw in a extra battery, two car docks, screen protectors, a couple chargers and....I think thats it.

Not sure what they are worth.


----------



## getsideways58

hey guys, im not getting anywhere. im trying to root my sons droid 2. i made the bootable cd. the boot baby boot screen comes up then i get a screen with what seems to be 4 options. but i cant see all the text. the left side is cut off. but i i see select 1,2,3,4 and hit enter. ive tried all 4 but all that happens is it ends up on a screen with 4 icons on the lower left of screen. any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## themib

may be a resolution problem, can you change the resolution on the monitor?


----------



## hutchjim

phifc said:


> This is for original Droid2 and Droid R2D2_. _If you have issues booting after root, check the end of this post.
> 
> I've been working on root for a few days after having to flash stock 621. I've tested this with my R2D2 running 621.
> 
> 7/25/2012 - Thanks to *beh* for putting together an EzSBF cd for this! Just burn, boot from CD and follow the directions. It can flash to the stock 621 update for those that want the stock Gingerbread image, then gives you the option to root if you like. You can also create a bootable USB stick with the iso using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Droid 2 621 EzSBF with root option
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The MD5 is[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]e50bc7914c4852ca32e9f08f7744c056[/background]
> 
> The instructions below work, but beh's EzSBF is far superior.
> 
> If you want to use CyanogenMod 7.2 after root with this method check this post.
> 
> Windows (Easy way)
> Install Motorola drivers and RDS Lite if you don't already have them installed.
> Get RootDroid2update.7z (md5 sum FCB9D5BC5225894CA66A9729E3FFD1C5), extract folder, run RootDroid2.bat and follow the instructions.
> You'll have to flash the phone as part of the process.
> 
> Linux (Easy way)
> You'll need adb and sbf_flash.
> 1) Download the RootDroid2update file (md5 sum FCB9D5BC5225894CA66A9729E3FFD1C5), extract it wherever you like.
> 2) Using adb enter "adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5"
> 3) Flash using sbf file in download, wait for full boot.
> 4) Reboot again.
> 5) "adb shell" should be root, you can now install the root utils from the zip
> 
> Linux (Long way)
> What you need: Stock SBF (thanks to droid-developers.org), custom preinstall.img (md5 sum 02A7EB41DF2622974912E8D143295E9F), adb (from android sdk), and sbf_flash
> 
> 1) Enable USB debugging on your phone and send this adb command:
> 
> adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
> 
> 2) Unpack the custom preinstall file, then reboot your phone into flash mode by holding the up arrow on the keypad. Then send the custom SBF file with sbf_flash:
> sbf_flash -r --preinstall preinstall.img <stock sbf filename>
> 
> (For example, I used 1FF-p2a_droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DR4-51-120117-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf so the command is "sbf_flash -r --preinstall preinstall.img 1FF-p2a_droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DR4-51-120117-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf")
> 
> 3) Wait for phone to boot after flashing, then reboot again one final time.
> 4) "adb shell" should give you a root prompt (# instead of $)
> 
> 5)Send superuser utils from http://androidsu.com/superuser/
> 
> adb shell mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> adb push su /system/bin/su
> adb shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
> 
> adb push Superuser.apk /system/app/Superuser.apk
> adb shell chmod 644 /system/app/Superuser.apk
> adb shell mount -o remount,ro /dev/block/system /system
> 
> Thanks to Dan Rosenberg (djrbliss) and those that helped him research http://vulnfactory.o...ng-the-droid-3/ for ideas
> 
> *Important*
> If you are having issues booting, you may need to remove the exploit files and clear the cache, as reported by Morlok8k.


 thank you sooooo much im rooted and it was painless lol take care thank you thank you thank you


----------



## hutchjim

phifc said:


> This is for original Droid2 and Droid R2D2_. _If you have issues booting after root, check the end of this post.
> 
> I've been working on root for a few days after having to flash stock 621. I've tested this with my R2D2 running 621.
> 
> 7/25/2012 - Thanks to *beh* for putting together an EzSBF cd for this! Just burn, boot from CD and follow the directions. It can flash to the stock 621 update for those that want the stock Gingerbread image, then gives you the option to root if you like. You can also create a bootable USB stick with the iso using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Droid 2 621 EzSBF with root option
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The MD5 is[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]e50bc7914c4852ca32e9f08f7744c056[/background]
> 
> The instructions below work, but beh's EzSBF is far superior.
> 
> If you want to use CyanogenMod 7.2 after root with this method check this post.
> 
> Windows (Easy way)
> Install Motorola drivers and RDS Lite if you don't already have them installed.
> Get RootDroid2update.7z (md5 sum FCB9D5BC5225894CA66A9729E3FFD1C5), extract folder, run RootDroid2.bat and follow the instructions.
> You'll have to flash the phone as part of the process.
> 
> Linux (Easy way)
> You'll need adb and sbf_flash.
> 1) Download the RootDroid2update file (md5 sum FCB9D5BC5225894CA66A9729E3FFD1C5), extract it wherever you like.
> 2) Using adb enter "adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5"
> 3) Flash using sbf file in download, wait for full boot.
> 4) Reboot again.
> 5) "adb shell" should be root, you can now install the root utils from the zip
> 
> Linux (Long way)
> What you need: Stock SBF (thanks to droid-developers.org), custom preinstall.img (md5 sum 02A7EB41DF2622974912E8D143295E9F), adb (from android sdk), and sbf_flash
> 
> 1) Enable USB debugging on your phone and send this adb command:
> 
> adb shell ln -s /data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5
> 
> 2) Unpack the custom preinstall file, then reboot your phone into flash mode by holding the up arrow on the keypad. Then send the custom SBF file with sbf_flash:
> sbf_flash -r --preinstall preinstall.img <stock sbf filename>
> 
> (For example, I used 1FF-p2a_droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DR4-51-120117-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf so the command is "sbf_flash -r --preinstall preinstall.img 1FF-p2a_droid2_cdma_droid2-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DR4-51-120117-release-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf")
> 
> 3) Wait for phone to boot after flashing, then reboot again one final time.
> 4) "adb shell" should give you a root prompt (# instead of $)
> 
> 5)Send superuser utils from http://androidsu.com/superuser/
> 
> adb shell mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> adb push su /system/bin/su
> adb shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
> 
> adb push Superuser.apk /system/app/Superuser.apk
> adb shell chmod 644 /system/app/Superuser.apk
> adb shell mount -o remount,ro /dev/block/system /system
> 
> Thanks to Dan Rosenberg (djrbliss) and those that helped him research http://vulnfactory.o...ng-the-droid-3/ for ideas
> 
> *Important*
> If you are having issues booting, you may need to remove the exploit files and clear the cache, as reported by Morlok8k.


 Hello i used the cd and it worked so good and i thank you so much for putting all that together thanks again!


----------



## hutchjim

Hello i am sooooo happy that you made this cd it gave me root sooo easy it was unreal. very happy camper.lol i then flashed a rom called ics.i got tired of the camera and couldnt run youtube so i used droid 2 recovery and it got stuck on the big old M.i ran the cd again and the phone back to new again and rooted .many thank yous comeing your way thanks.......


----------



## beh

hutchjim said:


> Hello i am sooooo happy that you made this cd it gave me root sooo easy it was unreal. very happy camper.lol i then flashed a rom called ics.i got tired of the camera and couldnt run youtube so i used droid 2 recovery and it got stuck on the big old M.i ran the cd again and the phone back to new again and rooted .many thank yous comeing your way thanks.......


Glad the CD was a help to you.


----------



## z4ch

e0d7c5f1401d149047fa7d916782152c *A955.2.3.4.fixed.sbf
054c9a22d8900d50ce6172fd56bbf414 *su
e0bc7b7284b68c9539b6ec6b306310e0 *Superuser.apk
* cat /data/local.prop
ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0

*ls -l /data/preinstall_md5
-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2012-07-19 23:23 com.ideaworks3d.nfsshift.md5

-rw-rw-rw- root root 9295 2012-09-08 07:59 log.txt

lrwxrwxrwx shell	shell 2012-09-08 07:48 magic.md5 -> /data/local.prop

-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2012-07-19 23:23 com.adobe.flashplayer.md5

*ls -l /preinstall/app
-rw-r--r-- root root 4418375 2008-08-01 06:00 com.adobe.flashplayer

-rw-r--r-- root root 1160945 2008-08-01 06:00 com.ideaworks3d.nfsshift

*ls -l /preinstall/md5
-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2008-08-01 06:00 com.adobe.flashplayer.md5

-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2008-08-01 06:00 com.ideaworks3d.nfsshift.md5

*cat /preinstall/md5/magic.md5
/preinstall/md5/magic.md5: No such file or directory

*ls -l /system/bin/su
/system/bin/su: No such file or directory

*ls -l /system/app/Superuser.apk
/system/app/Superuser.apk: No such file or directory


----------



## themib

after files are flashed in bootloader, make sure phone reboots twice

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## aliantonio

Worked perfectly for me! I'm now rooted on my droid 2 2.3.4. Question, once I install bootstrap recovery, I can then flash custom ICS ROMs like CM9? Even though I'm coming from Gingerbread? Just want to double check before I move forward. Thanks again!


----------



## themib

you can flash any roms, based on the d2 gingerbread kernel

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## dpo

I have a question, I get thru all the steps fine, as I have never flashed a phone before I assume I am missing something ( something I am not doing) when it gets to the part to flash the phone. I reboot in to flash mode fine. Then what? Nothing happens, it just sits there...is there something I am supposed to be doing to start the flashing process? Sorry for the noob question, I am not technically challenged, lol, just never done this before.

Again, I get booted to flash mode fine. There must be something that I should be doing to start the flash process that I am not doing....Thx for any replies guys....


----------



## themib

what version are you using? linux cd
what is on the phones screen
does it say bootloader?

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## dpo

themib said:


> what version are you using? linux cd
> what is on the phones screen
> does it say bootloader?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


Screen is all black ...says something like batt ok flash mode ok....it boots into flash mode fine...just does nothing from there. Am I supposed to drag a file ( fixed.sbf ) to the RSD? I have never used this before so this may be where I am having trouble 

Using windows 7, installing from desktop, not CD


----------



## themib

the cd is really better
but the windows version should work
rsd just will give errors, which is fine
read sbf section of http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/Welcome
written for d2g but same steps

you bootloader isn't loading correct
but should still work
you may need to flash full 621 sbf
link here sd_shadow's list of links for Droid... [URL=https://docs.google]https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Goawxdx_UBF4Y8lqzHYWf8Ha3yUcRK4faq0UWIlXLWA/edit[/URL]

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## dpo

themib said:


> the cd is really better
> but the windows version should work
> rsd just will give errors, which is fine
> read sbf section of http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/Welcome
> written for d2g but same steps
> 
> you bootloader isn't loading correct
> but should still work
> you may need to flash full 621 sbf
> link here sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs.... https://docs.google....q0UWIlXLWA/edit
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


It worked great  thanks 

My only noob question I have left is...what do I install first? A back up program? Thx again...you guys rok


----------



## themib

start with d2 bootstrap
in my list if stuff
make a nandroid back up

titanium backup is a must
you can freeze apps instead of removing
i like sms backup +, to save call log and texts

the liquid rom is good

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## 1classact

Okay, I will admit right up front that I am a total n00b...I don't even know what 99% of what you are saying means.

So...here goes...I would like to root my Droid 2. I paid a guy to do it some months ago and install cyanogen but something went sideways and my phone wouldn't accept the new operating system so he scrapped the cyanogen install. Even though my phone wouldn't take cyanogen, it was still supposed to be rooted but now it isn't acknowledging the root. I was hoping to remove crap from my phone with Titanium but it wont work anymore.

I thought I would try this method but I'm confused by the whole burn a CD and boot from the CD thing. Boot my phone from a CD? How do I do that? I downloaded the the file but now I don't know what to do with it. I can't even get it to burn to a CD...it's just on my desktop for the moment.









So if someone wouldn't mind terribly walking a totally non-techie person through this process in plain English (no techie language please) I would REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## themib

boot pc from cd
cm7 failed, likely because of the kernel check see how to remove kernel check
download root basic or voodoo, to see if you are rooted
may have to reset superuser log

edit: added links

do you have superuser app? open it,
does it have a list of apps? is the android smiling or frowning?
you can clear log or toggle allow/deny for the apps (bottom of screen, android split in 2, next to garbage can

if there is no apps in list
menu/preferences su binary tap to check for updates
if up to date update anyways
should get a pop up allow/deny tap allow
if you get a root denied, go back to log, and toggle allow
if that doesn't work, may need to re root

cm7 likely failed, because until, like june it was based on froyo
and there was no root method for 2.3.4/4.5.621 till a few weeks ago

what system version is on your phone? menu/settings/about phone


----------



## kdog679

Sorry guys quick question, just verifying I have this right. Option 2 on the CD (root) is all I need to perform correct? Option 1 (flash) is just for restoring the phone to a pre-root state? Thanks


----------



## themib

option 1 flash sbf, is only used if you mess up the system by removing/adding wrong file or using wrong settings


----------



## kdog679

Thanks!


----------



## 1classact

@themib....were you talking to me?

Running on the assumption that you were, here are the answers to your questions....

Yes I have superuser...the only app listed in it is Titanium Backup and the droid is smiling
Under "log" it says "no log information"
I tried to update the binary but it says the update failed...unable to gain root access. Although now that I tried to update the binary, superuser is now in the list of allowed applications....but the binary still says it is being denied root access (I tried 4 times).
Rootchecker says I am NOT rooted...so does Titanium back up.
System version is 4.5.621.A955
Android version is 2.3.4

Thank you for answering me...and thank you for talking to me in terms I can understand.

L


----------



## themib

I don't think you were ever rooted

use the cds root option, takes about 10mins


----------



## 1classact

I don't know how that can be because at one point Titanium was working but now it's not....but that really doesn't matter because I just need to move forward from here. I downloaded the file but don't know what to do with it...I can't get it to load to a CD or open or anything. I will go back to the post with the more detailed instructions, print them out and see if I can figure it out from there...

Thank you again for your help.

L


----------



## themib

burn to cd with imgburn, or flash drive use UNetBootin for Windows

Reboot PC
Hit F12 (sometimes F8 or esc) during boot to go to boot menu 
Select drive image is on
wait for yellow "boot baby... boot" screen
You will see yellow dots for 3-5 minutes then the script will start


----------



## 1classact

OMG!!! It worked! I feel so accomplished!









Thank you SO much for your patience and your help.

Now I just need to figure out how to load cyanogen....


----------



## 1classact

Hi...it's me again. I am trying to install cyanogen now and something isn't working. These are the instructions I am following:

* "Method via ROM Manager*

Launch RomManager. _Optional:_ Choose the first option in the app, *Flash ClockworkMod Recovery* to update to the latest version.
Select the *Download ROM* option from the main menu in the ROM Manager.
Select the *CyanogenMod* option, and then choose the latest version of CyanogenMod from the menu. _Optional:_ When you select the latest version of CyanogenMod, check the *Google Apps* option.
Once the ROM is finished downloading, it asks if you would like to *Backup Existing ROM* and *Wipe Data and Cache*.
If Superuser prompts for root permissions check to *Remember* and then *Allow*.
The Motorola Droid 2 will now reboot into the recovery, wipe data and cache, and then install CyanogenMod. When it's finished installing it will reboot into CyanogenMod."

#4 isn't exactly clear...it says it will ask you if you would like to backup existing ROM and wipe data and cache but it doesn't say whether or not to select them. The first time I went through the process I wiped Davlik cache but it didn't boot into recovery mode. The second time I went through the process and did select backup existing ROM and wipe data and cache but it still didn't boot into recovery mode.

I manually booted into recovery mode but didn't have the option to wide data and cache...although I did have the option to do a factory reset.

Can you guys help me out one more time?

Thank you for your time...

L


----------



## themib

did you have install d2 bootstrap first, run bootstrap, then try rom manager, should update cwm to dx 2nd init, official cm7 won't run on 621, have to remove kernel check first

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## 1classact

Okay...you lost me again.


----------



## themib

you need to install d2 bootstrap
before using rom manager
d2 cm7 is based on 4.5.601 not 4.5.621, cm7 will not install, with the built in kernel check
How to remove cm7's (601) kernel ckeck


----------



## 1classact

D2 bootstrap was already installed. I reviewed the post (via the link) but I don't understand how I go in and delete lines of text...from where?


----------



## themib

then just use the file one post down that has new kernel check droid2-cm7-gb-20120611-spitemare-.621
and don't forget to install cm7 gaaps and same time [background=rgb(249, 249, 249)]CyanogenMod Gaaps[/background]


----------



## 1classact

I am going to ask a really basic question...

When you wonderful folks post .zip files (or any files for that matter) to help us huddled masses, how am I supposed to know how to apply the file to my phone? For instance, the CD that I used to root my phone...I had to boot my PC from it then plug in my phone....but I had to ask in order to know.

Well, the spitemare .zip....do I download that directly to my phone or my PC? If I download it to my PC...then what? I know, very basic question but as I said in my first post....total n00b here. If I understand this basic premise then I won't have to pester you amazing people as often.

Thank you themib for all your assistance...it has been invaluable and you have been very gracious to help me.

L


----------



## themib

I gave you a link already Installing the Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap with Download instructions there

edit: posted in #202

as for the root method .iso and .img are image files, for mounting to drive cd/usb
generally .zip, .rar, .gz, .7z are compressed files and need to use a program like 7zip to unzip
but custom roms and updates.zips are used as .zips


----------



## 1classact

Yes and I appreciate that very much. But I have followed all of the various instructions (which all say slightly different things) MANY times and always end up at the same place...in clockworkmod recovery wherein none of the options apparently do anything at all except make my screen go black. So either I am missing something or the instructions are glancing over a part of the process because it is assumed everybody knows how to do the magical thing that needs to be done to make it happen...except me.


----------



## themib

use the camera button to select, not power
if you press power, screen goes black, just press power again, to turn screen back on
power will return to main menu

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I thought the CWM menu provides information on the controls used.


----------



## 1classact

That information (using the camera button) helped immensely. (I didn't see that tidbit of information anywhere else.)

I went all through the process and my phone started to do a reboot but seems to be stuck...I have been looking at the Motorola "M" for about 10 minutes now. Is that normal?

L


----------



## themib

5 mins is long, even if you wiped delvik
your trying to install cm7?
if you followed the steps below
reboot to recovery and wipe cache and or data again
if that doesn't work redownload cm7 and gapps, and/or
compare md5 checksums and reinstall



make backup of current installation 
Select the option to *Wipe data/factory reset*.
Then select the option to *Wipe cache partition*.
Select *Install zip from sdcard*.
Select *Choose zip from sdcard*.
Select the CyanogenMod update.zip. Optional: Install the Google Apps by performing steps *7* - *9* again and choosing the Google Apps update.zip.
Once the installation has finished, select +++++Go Back+++++ to get back to the main menu, and select the *Reboot system now*option. The Motorola Droid 2 should now boot into CyanogenMod.


----------



## 1classact

I am still on the M...it's been about 20 minutes. How do I get to a place where I can do anything with the phone again?


----------



## themib

pull battery and then put back in
hold x press power
at android andy press both volume buttons
scroll with volume , select with power
wipe data again

edit: if that doesn't work 
it's SBF time


----------



## 1classact

ARGH! I am going to pull my hair out!


----------



## 1classact

I don't know what SBF means....

When I pull the battery and boot into Android system recovery I get the little android guy and a triangle with an exclamation point in it. I have done the wipe data/factory reset a few times now but the phone never reboots....it keeps getting stuck on the M.


----------



## themib

SBF is a system recovery file
which root cd did you use, was the muti-device (50mb) or did it have a recovery option (over 100mb 211mb)
you need the larger ezSBF with root option cd
run the sbf recovery then the root option

edit: the md5 checksums for 
droid2-cm7-gb-20120611-spitemare-.621 is F483935C9F493B26BB2008EA9223D108
gapps-gb-20110828-signed is 1647897D8AC3EFB04723D2AD2C361A3F


----------



## 1classact

I made a CD from the link in the first entry in this post. Do I need to do that again?

I am feeling more than a little lost right now....and a bit panicky.


----------



## 1classact

Okay...I tried running the root CD again and got stuck in the same place....on the moto M.


----------



## themib

pull battery, replace
hold up button on keyboard 
power on
boots to bootloader
run recovery
if phone says low battery
you need a charged battery to continue 
and phone will not charge battery as it is

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## 1classact

Well, finally a stroke of good luck...I have a spare battery that is fully charged. But when I load bootloader it says:
"Battery ok
OK to Program
Connect USB
Data Cable"

How do run recovery from here?


----------



## themib

you need a charged battery 
borrow one
buy a spare battery charger $5 amazon/ebay http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006EB6LSY/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00
go to verizon store, ask them to charge battery
buy a new battery and hope it's charged enough

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## themib

1classact said:


> Well, finally a stroke of good luck...I have a spare battery that is fully charged. But when I load bootloader it says:
> "Battery ok
> OK to Program
> Connect USB
> Data Cable"
> 
> How do run recovery from here?


 run cd, select recovery on cd connect phone to usb

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## 1classact

I modified that post...I have a new battery in it now. I have an old droid 1 and can use that to charge batteries if need be. So how do I run recovery from bootloader?


----------



## 1classact

Option #1 on the CD?


----------



## themib

yes sbf recovery

edit: ezsbf should take about 10mins
if ezSBF only runs a few second
you need to sbf with rsd lite

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## 1classact

You are a GOD! Thank YOU! I at least have a phone again. So now do I reboot it again using option #2 to root again? Or do I have to download the sprite thing again first?


----------



## themib

you have to reroot with cd

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## 1classact

Thank you for everything. I feel like I should buy you a beer or a coffee or something for all your help.

I think I am going to stop there and give up on cyanogen for now...I don't want to risk going through all of that again.


----------



## dpo

I have what is probably a stupid question...here goes  After flashing to a new rom such as CM 7 for my d2, everything I read says I can use titanium backup pro ( which I have ) to re install all my apps. But, when flashing...wont I lose Titanium Backup also? This is the only thing that confuses me..lol, if all the apps get wiped, does it not wipe the back up app?
Maybe a dumb question...I am doing all this for the first time...now that I have rooted my phone (D2) for the first time.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well, the logical answer is that you have to reinstall TiBu?


----------



## themib

correct reinstall tb, the backups are saved on sd card

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## droid2rootshooting

hi, great work on this stuff. i am trying to use a USB drive with unetbootin to install the iso on the first page; i think i've gotten the iso installed onto the usb ( i see files there) but when I try to boot the usb drive from the bios I get an error saying the drive failed to load. any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## droid2rootshooting

Also, I don't know if this make things easier, but I have no intention of ever using my droid on a cell network. It'll be the brains for a microcontroller and I'll use wifi when necessary. Is there a way to just wipe the ROM to get rid of the junk motorolla/verizon put on there and give myself more controll? Totally new to this. Thanks!


----------



## joeblow789

droid2rootshooting said:


> Also, I don't know if this make things easier, but I have no intention of ever using my droid on a cell network. It'll be the brains for a microcontroller and I'll use wifi when necessary. Is there a way to just wipe the ROM to get rid of the junk motorolla/verizon put on there and give myself more controll? Totally new to this. Thanks!


Don't know anything about your USB question, but probably the easiest way to clean up the ROM is to flash a custom ROM, just read up on how to disable kernel checks if needed. There are several older Gingerbread ROMs that are Blur based, meaning very close to the original but with bloat removed & tweaks added in. The latest, most up to date non-Blur is Cyanogenmod, this tweaked version of it is popular & stable. Theoretically, you can open the zip (NOT unzip) & pull unwanted apks out of the system/app folder before flashing a custom ROM, but some say that can cause gremlins. Also, custom ROMs on the D2 rely on a process called "2nd init", but I doubt that would have any impact on what you're doing.


----------



## droid2rootshooting

thanks joe, i'll def look up that ROM once I get rooted

the ezsbf method doesn't work for me because for whatever reason the PC I used won't boot the usb

I'm using a mac now and I'm trying the long version of the linux approach and i've gotten past the sbf_flash but now I'm stuck here:

$ ./adb shell mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/system /system
mount: Operation not permitted


----------



## droid2rootshooting

I think I figured it out, bad copy paste. I used a different sbf than the one in the OP. Switched in the right file name and things are cooking now. If you give me enough time I'll figure out every way to mess this up 

edit:

So other people know, you should see something like this if it works

>> waiting for phone: Connected.
>> uploading RDL03: 100.0%
-- OK
>> verifying ramloader
-- OK
>> executing ramloader
-- OK
>> waiting for phone: Connected.
>> sending erase
-- OK
>> uploading CG66: 100.0%
>> rebooting

It's possible to get the sbf file name wrong, in which case you'll see some impressive hex fly by but no actual upload and no # no matter how many times you reboot


----------



## themib

droid2rootshooting said:


> thanks joe, i'll def look up that ROM once I get rooted
> 
> the ezsbf method doesn't work for me because for whatever reason the PC I used won't boot the usb
> 
> I'm using a mac now and I'm trying the long version of the linux approach and i've gotten past the sbf_flash but now I'm stuck here:
> 
> $ ./adb shell mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/system /system
> mount: Operation not permitted


have you tried ezSBF on the mac 
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]How to burn an .iso on mac[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Boot your Mac from CD, DVD, external drive, or USB flash drive[/background]


----------



## xrunner

I'm sorry if this is already covered. I've read all 24 pages of this post and get confused on what I need to do, so here I go:

I have a Droid 2; Sys version 4.5.601.A955; Android version 2.3.3. I am currently rooted. I want to get to 4.5.621.

I've downloaded the iso image Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso and loaded it on a usb using unetbootin. Will this image perform the update AND root the phone for me? Do I need to un-root before starting? Are there other things I should consider before starting?

Thanks.


----------



## themib

there is almost no advantage, updating to 2.3.4
just harder to root, all roms that work on 621 work on 601
ezSBF has two options, recovery/SBF and root
SBF then root, each should only take 10 mins
but once on 621 can never go back to 601 or earlier

edit: you don't have to unroot, flash SBF
yes the ezSBF will flash 621


----------



## xrunner

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## AndroidRooter6

I am using Motorola DROID2 2.3.4 will flashing that Rom in Windows Easy way because thats the way i decided to use in rooting my phone will flashing that rom brick my phone? Also i am going to backup my apps and and use an empty sd card but will these processess erase emory on the internal or external memory? Please answer all of my questions if possibel these 2 questions should be the only ones please answer the ones in this post first as they are my most important need of answers before i start rooting going to bed will check tommarow!


----------



## AndroidRooter6

Ok i have another question will windows easy way work without flashing the rom i am just worried that my phone will get bricked when i do that if it does please search through this forum and find my other post about bricking shouldnt be far ahem right above thisATTENTION!!!! oanswer my thread above this one i know that this has to be done this is an old post so do not answer this one instead answer mine above this one it is more updated thank you.


----------



## Rumblesis

Do you have a root method for the d2g as easy as this seems to be yet? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## themib

AndroidRooter6 said:


> Do you have a root method for the d2g as easy as this seems to be yet? Thanks in advance!!


http://rootzwiki.com...-d2g-a956-only/


----------



## joeblow789

Props to themib for the patience to decipher androidrooter6's spasmodic post-Halloween-sugar-high posts!


----------



## themib

thanks Joe
he posted here http://androidforums...3-4-i-have.html
and here too http://androidforums...ase-memory.html

and http://androidforums...tml#post5085126

edit: don't think he believes me


----------



## AndroidRooter6

joeblow789 said:


> Props to themib for the patience to decipher androidrooter6's spasmodic post-Halloween-sugar-high posts!


 Thanks i will still use the way i am going with if it fails the then i will try ezSBF it will not brick my phone i am not even installing a new rom awesome. Thank you alot!


----------



## AndroidRooter6

themib said:


> it's not a rom, just a few of files, are pushed so phone can be rooted
> it will not brick your phone, or delete any data,
> you need to wipe cache but that's just temp files
> 
> edit: just use the Droid 2 621 EzSBF with root option
> way better
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...-d2g-a956-only/


 Thank You Alot now i am not worried about it bricking my phone it is not even a rom it will not erase my files i will still back them up for safety i will use the ezsbf method if this one fails Thanks alot!


----------



## AndroidRooter6

Rumblesis said:


> Do you have a root method for the d2g as easy as this seems to be yet? Thanks in advance!!


 Here is one install the. Msi then click on Motorola oneclick root.exe oh and be sure to plug your phone in and put it on charge only mode hope this works! http://www.4shared.com/zip/ak_TEZVo/D2GRoot.html


----------



## themib

AndroidRooter6 said:


> Here is one install the. Msi then click on Motorola oneclick root.exe oh and be sure to plug your phone in and put it on charge only mode hope this works! http://www.4shared.com/zip/ak_TEZVo/D2GRoot.html


you know that is the old method posted here first, right? 
there is nothing new in that file
and it's not for d2g, as requested in the quote 
Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


----------



## AndroidRooter6

No this does not work for DROID2 and DROID2R2D2 it works for 2.3.4 but for D2G, DX,Dx2,D3,Mcliq,Mcliq2. It is calles MotorolaOneclickRoot the one that is posted here is .bat not .exe and it doesnt wiork for the phones that work for motorolaoneclickroot only DROID2 and DROID2R2D2 this is for the guy that needed an easy way to root his D2G


themib said:


> you know that is the old method posted here first, right?
> there is nothing new in that file
> and it's not for d2g, as requested in the quote
> Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


 No this does not work for DROID2 and DROID2R2D2 it works for 2.3.4 but for D2G, DX,Dx2,D3,Mcliq,Mcliq2. It is calles MotorolaOneclickRoot the one that is posted here is .bat not .exe and it doesnt wiork for the phones that work for motorolaoneclickroot only DROID2 and DROID2R2D2 this is for the guy that needed an easy way to root his D2G


----------



## AndroidRooter6

No this does not work for DROID2 and DROID2R2D2 it works for 2.3.4 but for D2G, DX,Dx2,D3,Mcliq,Mcliq2. It is calles MotorolaOneclickRoot the one that is posted here is .bat not .exe and it doesnt wiork for the phones that work for motorolaoneclickroot only DROID2 and DROID2R2D2 this is for the guy that needed an easy way to root his D2G


themib said:


> you know that is the old method posted here first, right?
> there is nothing new in that file
> and it's not for d2g, as requested in the quote
> Sent from my MB870 using RootzWiki


 No this does not work for DROID2 and DROID2R2D2 it works for 2.3.4 but for D2G, DX,Dx2,D3,Mcliq,Mcliq2. It is calles MotorolaOneclickRoot the one that is posted here is .bat not .exe and it doesnt wiork for the phones that work for motorolaoneclickroot only DROID2 and DROID2R2D2 this is for the guy that needed an easy way to root his D2G


----------



## themib

AndroidRooter6 said:


> Here is one install the. Msi then click on Motorola oneclick root.exe oh and be sure to plug your phone in and put it on charge only mode hope this works! http://www.4shared.c...Vo/D2GRoot.html


lol, just downloaded it's Pete's root tools aka motorola one click, it doesn't work with D2, DX, or D2G on 2.3.4
for some reason, someone renamed folder 'Motorola Droid 2 Global 2.3.4 Root'

and added the moto drivers, but doesn't make it work, on 2.3.4


----------



## AndroidRooter6

themib said:


> lol, just downloaded it's Pete's root tools aka motorola one click, it doesn't work with D2, DX, or D2G on 2.3.4
> for some reason, someone renamed folder 'Motorola Droid 2 Global 2.3.4 Root'
> 
> and added the moto drivers, but doesn't make it work, on 2.3.4


 No actually Pete's Motorola Tools are slightly different from motorolaoneclickroot PetesMotorolaRootTools always seem to have a a problem with the adb.exe MotorolaOneClickRoot which is the file contained in my link works most of the time and should work for DROID2GLOBAL did you use my link those should work if not double check to make sure all of the files except the .msi are in the same directory. I don't know why it is not working for you it says it works for all of those phones i said it says in my other post about it without the link it says it works for the d2g and the others when you load the program also i named the folder that i just decided to name i that it should work for d2g


----------



## AndroidRooter6

themib said:


> thanks Joe
> he posted here http://androidforums...3-4-i-have.html
> and here too http://androidforums...ase-memory.html
> 
> and http://androidforums...tml#post5085126
> 
> edit: don't think he believes me


 I believe you i just want to back them up incase i do something with the root and it erases all my files. I posted at androidforums before i even joined here


----------



## AndroidRooter6

Ok this weekend might get chance to use my friends computer really excited to root my phone!


----------



## 93fuelslut

Will this work on d2g? Im boot looping


----------



## themib

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27387-new-all-in-one-d2g-recovery-root-cd-for-629-updateezsbf-method-d2g-a956-only/

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## bwf2

I bricked my phone by using the .601 SBF when it was .621, and now I'm having a hell of a time unbricking it. I bought an AC adapter that could hold the battery, and I've downloaded the Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso from here and Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso from elsewhere. The RootCD-2012 image ONLY roots: it has no SBFs on it. I should have realized that when the filesize was suspiciously small. On the plus side, it boots fine.

The SBF-and-RootCD image has what seems like a poorly-compiled kernel that won't boot on any of my devices. On my laptop it throws a "disk error 80" and on my desktop it won't even acknowledge that a kernel exists.

I'm going to try to transfer the BZIMAGE from the one iso to the other (using AVSDiscCreator) and burn that, and then hopefully I'll be unbricked in a couple minutes. If that fails I'll re-downloaded (deleted since it was the wrong ver) the .601 image, which also booted correctly, and copy that BZIMAGE instead. Those two discs are sufficiently similar for it to work even if this transfer doesn't.


----------



## themib

did you compare md5 checksum for sbf and root iso?
may be just a corrupt download

edit: [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The MD5 is [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]e50bc7914c4852ca32e9f08f7744c056[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]use [/background]*MD5 & SHA-1 Checksum Utility *use to verify the hash/checksum to ensure the file integrity is correct with the matching file
both iso files were created by bhigham/bah

also I've gotten Oracle VM VirtualBox to run ezSBF, in windows

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jabberwockish

bwf2 said:


> The SBF-and-RootCD image has what seems like a poorly-compiled kernel that won't boot on any of my devices. On my laptop it throws a "disk error 80" and on my desktop it won't even acknowledge that a kernel exists.


Agree with themib, that sounds like a bad ISO/corrupted download.


----------



## woddale

The files here are corrupt according to my extractor I googled it and found it somewhere else. I got a Question on the Windows easy one does it do an sbf? I got my wifes old d2 and I want to goof around a bit with it. Shes got some stuff on there she might want so I dont want to loose it or I would just go for it


----------



## themib

which files are corrupt?
did you verify md5 check sums?
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Droid 2 621 EzSBF with root option[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The MD5 is[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]e50bc7914c4852ca32e9f08f7744c056[/background]
use *MD5 Checker **to verify the hash/checksum to ensure the file integrity is correct with the matching file*

the ezsbf with root and multi device iso are the easiest
the other methods work, and no data should be lost

edit: your not extracting the iso file?
you need to mount the iso image
use iso burner for cds or [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ for usb flash drive

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## woddale

themib said:


> which files are corrupt?
> did you verify md5 check sums?
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Droid 2 621 EzSBF with root option[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The MD5 is[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]e50bc7914c4852ca32e9f08f7744c056[/background]
> use *MD5 Checker **to verify the hash/checksum to ensure the file integrity is correct with the matching file*
> 
> the ezsbf with root and multi device iso are the easiest
> the other methods work, and no data should be lost
> 
> edit: your not extracting the iso file?
> you need to mount the iso image
> use iso burner for cds or [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ for usb flash drive
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


I was gonna use the one that says windows (easy way). When I downloaded the file it said to extract it so I used a file extractor and it kept saying the file was corrupt. So somehow I found it somewhere else cant remember where extracted it and it worked. I didnt ck the MD sums. The only reason I dont want to loose data is because its my wifes old phone I just bought her a D4 and she still got crap on there. I had it rooted before GB. I just want to root it and play around with it if I can get root without loosing data I could make a Nanoid and all her crap would always be there. Trust me I would blow off all tha stuff in a heart beat and do a clean install but it wouldnt be worth the grief if a month from now she decided she wanted something off it. Ive been maried 25yrs I no how that stuff works lol.


----------



## themib

Droid 2 621 EzSBF with root option link is down
I'm reuploading to rapidshare

the multi-device Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso (54mb) still works
md5 Hash:7BAEE9C34F6EF7AD0B4FA219AE387C68
sha-1 Hash: 6D2A2019D746BBBCF0A92FFB60305B793381EDA6

*Droid2_R2D2_A957_2.3.4_SBF_and-or_RootCD.iso* (250mb)
md5 is 546aab9e2d63e14bf7ad46c9077141a8

https://docs.google....T1Y0ZmFqSUIwV28
http://rapidshare.com/files/176606357/Droid2_R2D2_A957_2.3.4_SBF_and-or_RootCD.iso
http://www.sendspace.com/file/7fncku

*Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso* (213mb)
https://docs.google....MTI1RVl0ZkdKb2s

http://www.sendspace.com/file/x5fzkd

MD5 is e50bc7914c4852ca32e9f08f7744c056


----------



## tammy01977

I downloaded the *Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso* (213mb) *https://docs.google....MTI1RVl0ZkdKb2s* file and it isn't letting me do anything. I open the file with the winzip and nothing happens. Is there one that is blonde-friendly, LOL... or better yet, just a free app that will let me do screen shots....


----------



## themib

tammy01977 said:


> I downloaded the *Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso* (213mb) *https://docs.google....MTI1RVl0ZkdKb2s* file and it isn't letting me do anything. I open the file with the winzip and nothing happens. Is there one that is blonde-friendly, LOL... or better yet, just a free app that will let me do screen shots....


as op states:


> Just burn, boot from CD and follow the directions.......... You can also create a bootable USB stick with the iso using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/


this is a iso image file, needs to be mounted to cd or usb drive

edit: from http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-hacks/161849-tool-ezsbf.html


> Burn iso image to a CD (Instructions, Windows 7 - Vista and XP)
> or
> Live USB Instructions (Windows):
> (Instructions from pendrivelinux.com)(thanks)
> Download UNetBootin for Windows
> Download your favorite Linux ISO
> Double click the Unetbootin Executable to start the program
> (1) Click the *Diskimage* radio box
> (2) browse to *select your ISO*
> (3) *Set your target* USB drive
> (4) *click OK* to start the creation


----------



## ChurchX13

Ok I would like help with something this is going to be my first time rooting my phone I am currently using a droid X with the same OS version and everything from what I hear this root will work with my phone, but what I want to know is will this reset my phone. Also if it does how can I backup my apps and data, and how will i restore them?


----------



## themib

no this will not reset your phone
but you did post in wrong thread
read and post any other questions for Droid X
here http://rootzwiki.com...-milestone-sbf/
or http://www.droidxfor...estone-sbf.html
and use the muti-device program

*[background=transparent]multi-device [/background][background=transparent]Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso[/background][background=transparent] [/background]*

*[background=transparent]md5 Hash:[/background][background=transparent]7BAEE9C34F6EF7AD0B4FA219AE387C68[/background]
[background=transparent]sha-1 Hash: 6D2A2019D746BBBCF0A92FFB60305B793381EDA6[/background]*


----------



## jaredbb

HELP! it wont root! my phone is still its happy o'l normal self. i ran the problem file and it asked to copy file to PM or somethin,,wtf is that?!! help!


----------



## themib

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]i ran the problem file and it asked to copy file to PM or somethin,,wtf[/background]


 which iso did you use, how did you run it?


----------



## stupid

I used the CD and flashed a Droid 2 (2.3.4). It said to preform a factory reset when it finished; however, I need to keep ALL data and to my knowledge, that would erase it. Correct? Am I good to root it now or what is the next step? I wanted to do a Ti Backup before hand; but, you need to be root to do that. I basically need my hand held through this as it is my first time rooting. Please help.


----------



## themib

if you used *[background=transparent]Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso[/background]*
*[background=transparent]it has two options[/background]*
1 SBF firmware recovery, which data wipe is recommended to prevent bootloops, at least wipe cache, if you bootloop return to android recovery and wipe data
2 rooting after rooting wiping cache is [background=transparent]recommended, not data[/background]

[background=transparent]edit: if phone is run fine, [/background]you do not need sbf, [background=transparent]it is for recovery flashing only[/background]


----------



## jaredbb

i just downloaded it and ran the file normaly. it opened in cmd and all i had to do was press a key every here and there. then i would run the problem (which also ran cmd) and than it asked for the copy paste stuff. something about it putting a .txt file in my "directory". so,,all i know is i downloaded it and followed program directions


----------



## themib

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]you used [/background]*[background=transparent]Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso?[/background]*


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] ran the file normaly[/background]


it's an .iso file you need to mount to cd or usb drive


----------



## jaredbb

what i ran is just named RootDroid2. thats all i know. im not real good with the tech talk. i did the windows easy way. it was the batch file one


----------



## themib

so you ignored the OPs advice, and used the older root method


----------



## jaredbb

i dont know all this tech talk so,,,probly. what should i do exactly?


----------



## jaredbb

wont let me download ezsbf file. says that the files owner is exhausted. so,,im lost on what to do now. i dont need the usb stick link i dont think,,im not using a stick nor can i get one at this time. sorry for the trouble guys, im just tryin to figure it out


----------



## themib

*[background=transparent]Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso [/background][background=transparent](213mb)[/background]
[background=transparent]MD5 is e50bc7914c4852ca32e9f08f7744c056[/background]
[background=transparent]http://www.sendspace.com/file/x5fzkd[/background]
[background=transparent]https://rapidshare.com/files/3401109295/Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso[/background]
[background=transparent]https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1hcBgk_03_aMTI1RVl0ZkdKb2s[/background]*

or
*[background=transparent]multi-device Root only [/background][background=transparent]Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso[/background][background=transparent] (54mb)[/background]*
*[background=transparent]md5 Hash:[/background][background=transparent]7BAEE9C34F6EF7AD0B4FA219AE387C68[/background]
[background=transparent]sha-1 Hash: 6D2A2019D746BBBCF0A92FFB60305B793381EDA6[/background]

[background=transparent]http://www.mediafire.com/?mim304k214kl41h[/background]
[background=transparent]https://rapidshare.com/files/1493446314/Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso[/background]
[background=transparent]https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1hcBgk_03_aU1Bpc0VuQUJfQnc/edit[/background]

[background=transparent]How To Verify MD5/SHA-1 Hash Checksums[/background]*


----------



## themib

> *Originally Posted by 1KDS *
> *Instructions (Mac):*
> Download .iso
> Use Disk Utility (built in) to burn iso file to a CD (instructions)
> Shut computer down
> Hold c key, push power and hold c until you see the Linux OS start
> Hit enter at the yellow "boot baby... boot" screen
> You will see yellow dots for 3-5 minutes then the script will start
> 
> *Instructions (Windows):*
> Download .iso
> Burn iso image to a disk (Instructions, Windows 7 - Vista and XP) or (Load to a USB flash drive)
> Reboot PC
> Hit F12 (sometimes F8 or esc) during boot to go to boot menu (possibly google search how to boot your specific pc from CDROM)
> Select boot from CDROM (or USB if you used a flash drive)
> Hit enter at the yellow "boot baby... boot" screen
> You will see yellow dots for 3-5 minutes then the script will start
> 
> *Live USB Instructions (Windows):*
> (Instructions from pendrivelinux.com)(thanks)
> Download UNetBootin for Windows
> Download your favorite Linux ISO
> Double click the Unetbootin Executable to start the program
> (1) Click the *Diskimage* radio box
> (2) browse to *select your ISO*
> (3) *Set your target* USB drive
> (4) *click OK* to start the creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (5) After the USB drive is done select reboot.
> (6) During boot enter the boot menu and change USB to boot first, save and reboot.
> (7) When booting from UNetbootin select SliTaz
> 
> ________________________________________________
> 
> You will now be in the script and ready to flash.



select D2 for multi device root cd or /select root for the Droid2_621_SBF-and-Root CD 
don't use numbers on right side of you keyboard, just use the ones above qwerty

turn phone on, connect to pc with usb cable

on phone check usb debugging (settings/apps/development)
on phone select charge only usb mode

on pc press continue
*program* will use adb to push[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]
[background=transparent]
Code:[/background]
data/local.prop /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5[/background]
program will prompt you to 
*manually* reboot phone to bootloader, To put your D2G(/D2) in bootloader mode, power down and power on while either holding both volume buttons, or the up arrow on the keyboard.
*program* will flash repacked sbf (less than 50mb)
*program* will reboot twice, very important (reboot just replaces the local.prop, but the old local.prop is still in memory, till second reboot)
adb pushes su,superuser, and busybox
*program* will reboot to recovery, 
*manually* *press* both volume buttons when you see !, triangle, & android andy
*manually* select *wipe cache*
*manually* select *reboot*
rooted

*error info*
when running program you may see these errors
rm failed for /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5 no such file or directory
no root.img.gz no such file or directory
rm failed for /data/preinstall_md5/magic.md5 read only file system

that is fine, it will still work



> by bhigham -One item of note with this CD (*[background=transparent]SBF-and-Root)[/background]*, it does require at least 1GB of RAM in order to work properly. Also, if you only have 1GB of memory, and you need to both SBF and root your phone, it will be necessary to reboot the computer after flashing the .629(or .621)SBF. If you are unsure of the amount of RAM that you have, go ahead and reboot to be on the safe side.
> Also, I noticed that I neglected to put instructions for putting your phone in bootloader in the SBF Step. To put your D2G(/D2) in bootloader mode, power down and power on while either holding both volume buttons, or the up arrow on the keyboard.


if you plan on creating nandroid backups or flashing roms read 
*[HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2 Bootstrap*

Using Oracle VM VirtualBox, and Magic MD5 root iso


----------



## stupid

I ran the "root your phone" option on Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD and got,

*RX(7): [02]ERR[1e]G[03]*
* !! failed*
* >> rebooting*

Then later on,

*mount: operation not permitted *

and obviously failed the rest of the way after that.


----------



## themib

when in boot loader do you see
Bootloader
D0.11
[background=rgb(235, 231, 229)]or[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]2.37[/background]

menu/system settings/about phone/system version 
4.5.621, 4.5.629 or other


----------



## stupid

Bootloader: D0.11

System version: 4.5.629


----------



## themib

you have a D2 global (a956), this is for D2 (a955)
try
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27387-new-all-in-one-d2g-recovery-root-cd-for-629-updateezsbf-method-d2g-a956-only/
or my page
*[background=transparent]D2G (a956) ezSBF & Root 2.3.4/ 4.5.629[/background]*


----------



## stupid

It is now successfully rooted with no data loss. I can't thank you enough Shadow, I appreciate your patients







.


----------



## cillmylandlord

here is the note that I got after the root failed. It said to copy and paste it to see if someone could help.

e0d7c5f1401d149047fa7d916782152c *A955.2.3.4.fixed.sbf
054c9a22d8900d50ce6172fd56bbf414 *su
e0bc7b7284b68c9539b6ec6b306310e0 *Superuser.apk
* cat /data/local.prop
ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_usb=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_netmon_ih=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_core=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_res_panic=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_adb=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_all_core=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_efem=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_bp_log=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_ap_mot_log=0

ro.sys.atvc_allow_gki_log=0

*ls -l /data/preinstall_md5
-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2011-06-22 12:30 FlashPlayer.apk.md5

-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2011-06-22 12:31 NFSShift.apk.md5

-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2011-09-03 23:54 com.ideaworks3d.nfsshift.md5

lrwxrwxrwx shell shell 2012-12-19 10:42 magic.md5 -> /data/local.prop

-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2011-09-03 23:54 com.adobe.flashplayer.md5

-rw-rw-rw- root root 148180 2012-12-19 10:47 log.txt

*ls -l /preinstall/app
-rw-r--r-- root root 4418375 2008-08-01 08:00 com.adobe.flashplayer

-rw-r--r-- root root 1160945 2008-08-01 08:00 com.ideaworks3d.nfsshift

*ls -l /preinstall/md5
-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2008-08-01 08:00 com.adobe.flashplayer.md5

-rw-r--r-- root root 33 2008-08-01 08:00 com.ideaworks3d.nfsshift.md5

*cat /preinstall/md5/magic.md5
/preinstall/md5/magic.md5: No such file or directory

*ls -l /system/bin/su
/system/bin/su: No such file or directory

*ls -l /system/app/Superuser.apk
/system/app/Superuser.apk: No such file or directory


----------



## themib

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]go to [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]menu/system settings/about phone/system version [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]do you have 4.5.621, 4.5.629 or other[/background]

which iso did you use? 
*[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Droid2_D2G_DX_DX2-RootCD-2012.iso[/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)] [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)] (54mb)[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso (213mb)[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Droid2_R2D2_A957_2.3.4_SBF_and-or_RootCD.iso (250mb)[/background]*

did you verify size and md5 checksum?


----------



## cillmylandlord

I have 4.5.621, I used RootDroid2 and how do I verify size and md5checksum?


----------



## cillmylandlord

I just used RSD lite to flash A955 2.3.4 fixed.sbf but it failed


----------



## themib

*[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]How to [/background][background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]verify the file was downloaded correct [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]with[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]MD5/SHA-1 Hash Checksums[/background]*


----------



## themib

cillmylandlord said:


> I just used RSD lite to flash A955 2.3.4 fixed.sbf but it failed


 yes it will have errors, no way around that
rsd lite does not like repacked sbfs

just use one of the iso files
D2 (a955)___ezSBF & Root 2.3.4/4.5.621


----------



## cillmylandlord

It finally installed the superuser app but at the end of the process it said its still not rooted.


----------



## themib

that's why op says 


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The instructions below work, but beh's EzSBF is far superior.[/background]


----------



## hostrauser

themib said:


> you have a D2 global (a956), this is for D2 (a955)
> try
> http://rootzwiki.com...-d2g-a956-only/
> or my page
> *[background=transparent]D2G (a956) ezSBF & Root 2.3.4/ 4.5.629[/background]*


Created an account specifically to give my thanks and tell you that you (and beh) are the men/women/awesome people. I had never rooted a phone before, but (after I kicked myself for being a dumb noob and got the correct 629 iso file) this worked flawlessly on the first try with no errors. So awesome having a rooted phone, allowing me to do what I want with my phone that I paid for (bye bloatware asking for constant updates!)... wish I had done it a year ago.

Fully recommended!


----------



## donofrio

I'm having a problem using beh's EzSBF linked in the first post (*[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso[/background]*) to root my D2. I was able to flash the phone just fine but when it comes to rooting, the process just stops after cg66 reaches 100%. It says the phone should reboot and continue the process. But the phone reboots once and then nothing happens, no errors or anything either. It just gets stuck at "waiting" and no matter how long I wait, it doesn't continue. Is there any reason why it would be doing this, or am I doing something wrong? And just to just to clarify, my D2 is at 621 and 2.3.4. I've tried looking for a solution, but I haven't had any luck yet. If someone could throw some info at me on how to fix this, I'd really appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## themib

first did you verify the file was downloaded correct with
MD5/SHA-1 Hash Checksums
if that is fine
reboot to android recovery, wipe cache
restart root disc
if it only reboots once, try toggling usb debugging
if it is rebooting to bootloader remove usb cable, reboot phone, after phone has fully booted android os, reconnect usb cable


----------



## ambrown

Okay, I have two Droid 2's and it worked well on one. The other had an issue when it got to the part where you have to reboot manually. Basically one phone has a broken power button so following that part was impossible. But while it didn't root my device it didn't leave it any worse for wear either, it booted up regular just fine when I reinserted the battery.

The other Droid 2 with a working power button it worked like a charm. I now have a custom recovery installed and flashed a ROM with little trouble. Great utility!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## themib

don't need power button
remove usb cable, pull battery, replace battery, press both volume buttons and reconnect usb cable to boot to bootloader
when in android recovery, use enter button on keyboard
also can reboot with alt-shift-delete

edit: just reboot with alt-shift-delete, then press up button on keyboard, to boot to bootloader, don't even need to remove usb cable

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## donofrio

themib said:


> first did you verify the file was downloaded correct with
> MD5/SHA-1 Hash Checksums
> if that is fine
> reboot to android recovery, wipe cache
> restart root disc
> if it only reboots once, try toggling usb debugging
> if it is rebooting to bootloader remove usb cable, reboot phone, after phone has fully booted android os, reconnect usb cable


Ah, the problem was that it kep booting to bootloader instead of android os. I manually rebooted and was finally able to root my phone. Thanks a bunch for the help!


----------



## westgz

Alright I have no idea what I'm doing. It says flash A955.2.3.4.fixed.sbf to device (I'm guessing rsd lite) but my device isn't popped up to do so. can someone please help me out??


----------



## themib

which method, windows easy?
phone is in bootloader, moto drivers installed, moto usb data cable....

better yet just use
*[background=transparent]Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso [/background]*


----------



## westgz

Windows easy, Moto Drivers installed and have the cable. Device will pop up in usb or pc mode before I start, but right now I'm blind at getting past the flash part.


----------



## themib

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]phone is not in bootloader[/background]
read http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF


> Boot the phone into SBF loader:
> Power down the phone.
> Slide the keyboard out.
> Press and hold the up arrow (↑) key.
> Press the lock/power button.
> Once the SBF loader screen pops up, release the up arrow key.


----------



## westgz

Alright, I read it,tried it with directions, still nothing. I installed drivers via the 64 bit this time for my computer still nothing. Any chance its because rsd is for 32 bit?


----------



## themib

which rsd lite version? 5.6 works fine for me on win 7 64bit
*[background=transparent]try running rsd lite as administrator, and/or disabling virus protection[/background]*
*[background=transparent]How to use RSD Lite[/background]*


----------



## westgz

I'm using 5.6 and tried that. Still nothing. It's just not acting like my phone is there


----------



## themib

did you go to device manager, and see if 
a motorola usb device or a unknown device

reinstall moto drivers
*[background=rgb(249, 250, 251)]Motorola_End_User_Driver_Installation_5.4.0.zip[/background]*
*[background=rgb(249, 250, 251)]or [/background]**[background=transparent]MOTOROLA DEVICE (Drivers) MANAGER[/background]*

try a different, usb port, data cable, or pc


----------



## themib

better yet just use
Droid2_621_SBF-and-RootCD.iso


----------



## westgz

Thanks for all the help. I went to another computer and tried it and it worked.


----------



## themib

great, rsd lite, just does not work on some PCs

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## itoikenza

Droid 2 621 EzSBF with root option
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The MD5 is[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]e50bc7914c4852ca32e9f08f7744c056[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]this doesn't work/run when burnt/mounted at all on my xp sp3![/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]isn't it for linux? cause it has a folder named so, but none for windows...[/background]


----------



## joeblow789

itoikenza said:


> Droid 2 621 EzSBF with root option
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The MD5 is[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]e50bc7914c4852ca32e9f08f7744c056[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]this doesn't work/run when burnt/mounted at all on my xp sp3![/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]isn't it for linux? cause it has a folder named so, but none for windows...[/background]


Did you burn it as an ISO & boot your PC from it? It's a Linux Live CD, meant to run as an independent OS from CD (or possibly DVD or USB if you know what you're doing). Read instructions here (older versions for pre-621, but same procedures apply):
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-2-development/161849-tool-ezsbf.html


----------

